# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Iowa to get 30,000 Ron Paul DVDs very soon

## Gigaplex

For the last few weeks, I have been working on a project to get a Ron Paul DVD made that we can distribute in Iowa. This DVD will come in a regular box case with a full color cover and full color printing on the disc. It is being professionally done in a factory and so will look just like a DVD you would get from the store. The title is "The revolution has begun".

Once people hear the Ron Paul message, they get hooked. Ron Paul on video is an incredibly powerful thing. Distributing this many DVDs has the potential to win us the straw poll here in Iowa. In fact, it is the main focus of the DVD. The Iowa straw poll is one of the most significant political events that happens in America. So significant that it gets worldwide media coverage. Whoever wins the Iowa straw poll usually goes on to win the caucus and since Iowa is one of the first states to hold their caucus (a.k.a. primary), it has a lot of weight.

I have had video editors working on putting individual segments together and now, this weekend, we will be assembling the final cut. We may send this off to the factory as early as Monday. So far, someone on ronpaulforums has donated $10,000. This is enough money to do about 13,000 DVDs but I would really like to hit the target of 30,000. If you want to get a lot of bang for your buck on the campaign, please consider donating to the cause. There may only be a few days left and I will just take it to the factory with whatever money I have so be aware of the urgency here.

Donations can be sent to the following paypal account:
jhenderson99@gmail.com

Jeff Lins
Assistant Organizer for Des Moines, IA meetup group
gigaplex08@gmail.com

----------


## DavyDuke17

Awesome job! Could you put it online as a torrent or something so we can all see it?

----------


## Spirit of '76

That's AWESOME.

----------


## angrydragon

Nice...

Mods I think you should make a thread, make it a sticky, and have all the threads that need donations. It'll make it easier to see and lookup.

----------


## PatriotOne

That is awesome.  Don't mean to be negative but I too would like to see the product before donating to the cause.  Is there a draft we can see?

----------


## Mattsa

> That's AWESOME.


That's what I love about Americans

Go for it
Get it done
Anything is possible

Unique to America. I wish we had that here in the UK

----------


## Mattsa

> That's what I love about Americans
> 
> Go for it
> Get it done
> Anything is possible
> 
> Unique to America. I wish we had that here in the UK


I tell you, As long as there are people in America with this kind of spirit, there is hope

----------


## angrydragon

Yah, did you get aravoth's video (stop dreaming)?

----------


## Noodles

Can we buy some copies? I need this kind of tool when trying to convince people to listen.

----------


## JoshLowry

> That is awesome.  Don't mean to be negative but I too would like to see the product before donating to the cause.  Is there a draft we can see?


That might help to encourage donations!

Thanks for organizing this.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> That's what I love about Americans
> 
> Go for it
> Get it done
> Anything is possible
> 
> Unique to America. I wish we had that here in the UK



Hey, friend, don't forget that when our forefathers decided to start that Revolution so many years ago, one of the things they said was that they were fighting for *the Rights of Englishmen*.

I *know* that spirit remains in you, our cousins across the sea.  Don't ever let it go.

----------


## BLS

> For the last few weeks, I have been working on a project to get a Ron Paul DVD made that we can distribute in Iowa. This DVD will come in a regular box case with a full color cover and full color printing on the disc. It is being professionally done in a factory and so will look just like a DVD you would get from the store. The title is "The revolution has begun".
> 
> Once people hear the Ron Paul message, they get hooked. Ron Paul on video is an incredibly powerful thing. Distributing this many DVDs has the potential to win us the straw poll here in Iowa. In fact, it is the main focus of the DVD. The Iowa straw poll is one of the most significant political events that happens in America. So significant that it gets worldwide media coverage. Whoever wins the Iowa straw poll usually goes on to win the caucus and since Iowa is one of the first states to hold their caucus (a.k.a. primary), it has a lot of weight.
> 
> I have had video editors working on putting individual segments together and now, this weekend, we will be assembling the final cut. We may send this off to the factory as early as Monday. So far, someone on ronpaulforums has donated $10,000. This is enough money to do about 13,000 DVDs but I would really like to hit the target of 30,000. If you want to get a lot of bang for your buck on the campaign, please consider donating to the cause. There may only be a few days left and I will just take it to the factory with whatever money I have so be aware of the urgency here.
> 
> Donations can be sent to the following paypal account:
> jhenderson99@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Hey, I'll tell you what...I'd love to donate some $$ for something like this.
But I honestly would have to see a finished product first if you'd be willing to do that.

----------


## Gigaplex

I will definitely upload once we get it fully assembled, which will probably be this weekend. I have an ftp I can put it on but I have limited bandwidth and am weary to just give the name and password out to just anyone so maybe there is a better place to put this?

----------


## angrydragon

> I will definitely upload once we get it fully assembled, which will probably be this weekend. I have an ftp I can put it on but I have limited bandwidth and am weary to just give the name and password out to just anyone so maybe there is a better place to put this?


http://www.orbitfiles.com upto 6000 mb or 6 gigs

http://www.orbitfiles.com/hercules to upload anything more than 30 mb in size

FREE!

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I  also to want to see it 1st. Here is a good way to do it. Sell and mail to us for $10. We get a copy to  approve of and spread around and you raise money.


good?

----------


## dspectre

How much money do you need to get the 30,000 copies?

Do you think you can get the RP campaign to help you pick up some slack?  However, it maybe not necessary....

----------


## AgentSmith

Put it on Bit Torrent!

----------


## dspectre

> That's what I love about Americans
> 
> Go for it
> Get it done
> Anything is possible
> 
> Unique to America. I wish we had that here in the UK


Mattsa,

   That is the one thing I like about America too, but we have been losing it regretfully  with this corrupt government.

----------


## DavyDuke17

> Put it on Bit Torrent!


I agree, put it in a torrent zip file and include the dvd cover with it so not only can we get an idea of the whole product we will donate to but so that we can also produce the dvds ourselves to hand them out in our local areas.

----------


## austin356

> Put it on Bit Torrent!




YES!!!

I can make several dozen, then give them to my group who each makes several dozen. = 576 videos from one bit torrent to one person.

----------


## austin356

> I agree, put it in a torrent zip file and include the dvd cover with it so not only can we get an idea of the whole product we will donate to but so that we can also produce the dvds ourselves to hand them out in our local areas.




An ISO file is also a good idea. If anyone does not have an ISO mounting software PM me and I can send over a free one that came from the University here.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

If we can get the vid this weekend, I can make a ton of DVDs to hand out in Hollywood, Florida on July 4th at the the Young Republicans National Convention. This would be great to give to young Republicans!!

4+ meetups are going to be there chanting for Ron! We could hand out the DVDs too!

----------


## ShaneC

FYI:

Daemon Tools can still be had for free (I think) and can mount ISO files.

With the creators permission - I can torrent DVD and upload it to some trackers for free downloads.

----------


## PatriotOne

> YES!!!
> 
> I can make several dozen, then give them to my group who each makes several dozen. = 576 videos from one bit torrent to one person.



Gig, if agreed to letting us copy and distrubute said video also, we could make it go viral on the streets  .  I hope your open to this.

----------


## literatim

> I will definitely upload once we get it fully assembled, which will probably be this weekend. I have an ftp I can put it on but I have limited bandwidth and am weary to just give the name and password out to just anyone so maybe there is a better place to put this?


Bit Torrent is your friend.

However, do not zip it if you torrent it. Zip files suck. Put it up in ISO format.

----------


## Noodles

Guys, I am 40 years old and a computer illiterate. These ten-dollar words mean nothing to me.    Could one of you smart people sell me a copy when you figure this thing out. I will pay American dollars (fiat, of course).

----------


## briatx

Also, if you have high quality clips of Ron Paul media, it would be useful to share with others so they can mix their own clips and dvd's that don't look crap.

I'll volunteer to host about 100GB/month of it.

----------


## bojo68

Dumb question. How many people have dvd players? I just found out that I don't.(put one in the puter and it threw up)  I'm wondering if there are 30000 dvd players in Iowa.

----------


## Gigaplex

You guys can copy it all you want. It is very Iowa specific though. It says things like "go vote in the Iowa straw poll", etc. We might make another copy where we cut that out and put in something more generic so it is something the rest of you guys can use. For those that are serious about donating, shoot me an email and I will make sure you get access to the DVD as quickly as possible after it is completed.

You guys will love it. It is Ron Paul at his best

----------


## literatim

> Dumb question. How many people have dvd players? I just found out that I don't.(put one in the puter and it threw up)  I'm wondering if there are 30000 dvd players in Iowa.


Uhm. I thought everyone had a DVD player.




> You guys can copy it all you want. It is very Iowa specific though. It says things like "go vote in the Iowa straw poll", etc. We might make another copy where we cut that out and put in something more generic so it is something the rest of you guys can use. For those that are serious about donating, shoot me an email and I will make sure you get access to the DVD as quickly as possible after it is completed.
> 
> You guys will love it. It is Ron Paul at his best


Making a neutral one for download would be good.

----------


## FluffyUnbound

How do you intend to distribute it?

----------


## Dave

> Dumb question. How many people have dvd players? I just found out that I don't.(put one in the puter and it threw up) I'm wondering if there are 30000 dvd players in Iowa.


There are almost 3 million people in Iowa.  I'm sure they don't all have access to a DVD player but I'll bet it's close.  My 89-year old grandfather has one.

I don't think it will be hard to unload 30k copies.

----------


## ARealConservative

> There are almost 3 million people in Iowa.  I'm sure they don't all have access to a DVD player but I'll bet it's close.  My 89-year old grandfather has one.
> 
> I don't think it will be hard to unload 30k copies.


hey - I finally heard you on the podcast today.  good job!

I'm still annoyed I couldn't get through.  I had relevent info!

----------


## Gigaplex

Distribution will be the fun part. After I receive the DVDs, I will send a message out to all the organizers of the meetup groups (not to mention the Iowa groups themselves) and anyone else I know to come to Iowa to help distribute on the weekend. I will be at some location handing out assignments in map form.

I am mapping out small polygons with mymaps on google that should take about an hour or so for a team of 5 to complete. Whoever comes in to help distribute will just be assigned one of these polygons and when they are done, they can come back to the central location for another. I will probably have two main organizers, one for Ames and one for Des Moines. Those will be the two main cities that are canvased but there will also be some small towns and suburbs done as well.

I imagine I could have several hundred people here if I wanted. People desperately want to help Iowa. Plus, there are over 100 people in the Iowa meetup groups now, which is not bad considering our rather low population.

----------


## literatim

A suggestion for the neutral version, remind people to register as a Republican. Many States require it to vote in the GOP primaries.

----------


## Gigaplex

Okay, so neutral version should maybe say:

Register republican
Vote in the primary
Go to meetup.com

I really would suggest though that you guys modify it for your state though.

----------


## Dave

Great work!  I have been tracking the Iowa meetups and we are up to 10 groups with almost 300 people now.  Admittedly some of the people joining them are from out of state but the growth is still amazing.

The goal is to WIN the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll.  We only have 50 days left so please support the DVD project.

----------


## yongrel

Efforts like this are why Ron Paul is going to win.

I can't wait to see this.

----------


## ratsbew

I should be able to spare about 245GB of monthly bandwidth if you need an additional mirror.

Of course BitTorrent is the best bet.

----------


## GreyBlood

You should find out who is voting and target them. but anyways, I think that this is very exciting and I can't wait to see what happens. also, don't forget to get the people who will watch these vids to donate. tell them it only costs $1.50 to make another DVD and to pass around the one they have now.

GOOD LUCK AND GOD SPEED!!!

----------


## beermotor

To Whoever donated $10k, you are a true patriot and friend.

----------


## beermotor

> Put it on Bit Torrent!


This is a great idea, too.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

To get the most bang for your buck, I would consider mailing them to all the GOP delegates.  Depending on the case, it will cost an additional $1 each, but you're going to get them to people 3 - 4 times as likely to view it.  

Maybe make a fundraising pitch for the postage specifically.  How many Iowa delegates are there?

----------


## CurtisLow

DVD's are great but, I would think a mass mailing of post cards would be more affective and you would reach a lot more people..


30.000 is not a lot when it comes down to 3 million people in Iowa.


Put RP's web information on a post card and the facts about his campaign.

my 2 cents...

----------


## Dave

> To get the most bang for your buck, I would consider mailing them to all the GOP delegates. Depending on the case, it will cost an additional $1 each, but you're going to get them to people 3 - 4 times as likely to view it. 
> 
> Maybe make a fundraising pitch for the postage specifically. How many Iowa delegates are there?


Determining delegates (in Iowa, anyway) doesn't even begin until caucus night in January - each precinct send delgates to the county convention, then some are sent to district convention, then some are sent to state convention, then some are sent to national convention.  We don't know who those people will be yet.

----------


## UCFGavin

i thnk the video should be put on the internet as well.  I think an option of buying copies should be available there as well.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> You guys can copy it all you want. It is very Iowa specific though. It says things like "go vote in the Iowa straw poll", etc.
> You guys will love it. It is Ron Paul at his best


Excellent to show everyone else local support in Iowa!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Okay, so neutral version should maybe say:
> 
> Register republican
> Vote in the primary
> Go to meetup.com
> 
> I really would suggest though that you guys modify it for your state though.


And DONATE and visit website!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Distribution will be the fun part.


See if local libraries, movie rentals, etc., would carry them.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Determining delegates (in Iowa, anyway) doesn't even begin until caucus night in January - each precinct send delgates to the county convention, then some are sent to district convention, then some are sent to state convention, then some are sent to national convention.  We don't know who those people will be yet.


But 85% of them will be the same people from last time.  I'm telling you, targeting is going to give you 10 times the views and 20 times the desired results than if you handed them out in the supermarket.  Be much better off producing 15,000 for a targeted audience than 30,000 for the general population.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> To get the most bang for your buck, I would consider mailing them to all the GOP delegates.  Depending on the case, it will cost an additional $1 each, but you're going to get them to people 3 - 4 times as likely to view it.  
> 
> Maybe make a fundraising pitch for the postage specifically.  How many Iowa delegates are there?


Jason Stoddard of the Austin MeetUp group (and former Ron Paul Congressional intern) is training people to make calls to Iowa registered voters (1.6 million).  They are starting with the 2006 Iowan Republican delegates list.  Initial evaluation is that almost no one called had heard of Dr. Paul or was familiar with his views (and these are politically aware people) but that a good number are not only receptive but very supportive when they learn about him!
*
To help, contact Jason at Stoddard.Jason@gmail.com or 512.925.0921.*  This should be what all of us are doing to complement the DVD project, news of "unfairness" to him, etc., and create a nice buzz.

----------


## kevinh-SD

I live near Sioux Falls and can probably help with the extreme NW corner.

Our meetup group has plans to meet June 30th, but we are in discussions to change our venue to west des moines 

later

----------


## Mike in Florida

> Awesome job! Could you put it online as a torrent or something so we can all see it?



That's the way to do it. The OP has a brilliant idea----but imagine thousands of people with DVD burners turning out copies at home. DVD-Rs are cheap.

----------


## coopkabob

getting the dvds made is one thing but distributing them is another. i think you should give the donaters dvds to pass out according to what they donated. for example if i donate $100 i should get whatever that was worth in dvds in cost after shipping costs  so i can distribute in my area.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Money sent, Jeff.  I pitched in $100.

C'mon everyone!  Let's help him.  

If another member could pitch in *TEN THOUSAND DOLLARS* for this effort, sight unseen, seems to me, the least we could do is throw in some change to help make this thing a resounding success.

----------


## qednick

> That's what I love about Americans
> 
> Go for it
> Get it done
> Anything is possible
> 
> Unique to America. I wish we had that here in the UK


Part of the reason I live here now Mattsa

----------


## EvoPro

Whoever reads this thread should voice their support here.  This is such an awesome idea.  Bringing the internet to the masses!

----------


## joenaab

I think this is a great idea, and also love the idea of a "generic" DVD for the whole country that people can burn on their DVD drives or order in bulk online.  Exposure to Ron Paul is the key.  Once people see him they love him.  A video format is the best, especially if it's well organized and includes the work of Aravoth and/or similar.

I have a good deal of storgage and bandwidth I can make available, but I'd need some help as to how to set it up.  I'm just learning to blog!  Send me a PM here if I can help in any way.

----------


## EvoPro

How do you plan to actually have them handed them out: Knocking on doors or putting them in mail boxes?

----------


## lonestarguy

Gigaplex,

Man, we are so proud of what your doing.
Food for thought.  Studying the latest census bureau data.  I'm showing over 107,000 housing units in Des Moines/West Des Moines alone.  And over 225,000 in the Polk-Story County combined area.  Any thought as to what part of the area will be your focus of distribution?

----------


## The Dane

> Jason Stoddard of the Austin MeetUp group (and former Ron Paul Congressional intern) is training people to make calls to Iowa registered voters (1.6 million).  They are starting with the 2006 Iowan Republican delegates list.  Initial evaluation is that almost no one called had heard of Dr. Paul or was familiar with his views (and these are politically aware people) but that a good number are not only receptive but very supportive when they learn about him!
> *
> To help, contact Jason at Stoddard.Jason@gmail.com or 512.925.0921.*  This should be what all of us are doing to complement the DVD project, news of "unfairness" to him, etc., and create a nice buzz.



It could be great for those guys at the Austin meetup group, if Gigaplex can reserve a number of Dvds for them and then the callers can actually offer a free Dvd, if they think it to be nessesary ! (For high priority voters, like delegates and so forth or people who are very interested and dont have internet).  Only problem is cost of postage. 

Same thing can be done in New Hampshire.

----------


## The Dane

> Distribution will be the fun part. After I receive the DVDs, I will send a message out to all the organizers of the meetup groups (not to mention the Iowa groups themselves) and anyone else I know to come to Iowa to help distribute on the weekend. I will be at some location handing out assignments in map form.
> 
> .....
> 
> I imagine I could have several hundred people here if I wanted. People desperately want to help Iowa. Plus, there are over 100 people in the Iowa meetup groups now, which is not bad considering our rather low population.


Hey, what about getting a group like the austin meetup group to phone the republican registered voters in Iowa (or in the major cities) and those who want the DVD will almost surely view it!

... just an idea in order to get a high view-percentage.

----------


## danda

As some others have stated...

1) I'd want to see the contents before contributing to it.

2) I'd rather download and burn the DVD, and hand them out or mail them out myself.  I think a lot of people would do this if they could.  It's pretty much how LInux get's distributed after all.

So I'm curious why an ISO image of the DVD hasn't been posted yet.   Or did I miss it?

----------


## angrydragon

Gigaplex update your first post in the thread once you have the iso's uploaded and ready for download.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> For the last few weeks, I have been working on a project to get a Ron Paul DVD made that we can distribute in Iowa. This DVD will come in a regular box case with a full color cover and full color printing on the disc. It is being professionally done in a factory and so will look just like a DVD you would get from the store. The title is "The revolution has begun".
> 
> Once people hear the Ron Paul message, they get hooked. Ron Paul on video is an incredibly powerful thing. Distributing this many DVDs has the potential to win us the straw poll here in Iowa. In fact, it is the main focus of the DVD. The Iowa straw poll is one of the most significant political events that happens in America. So significant that it gets worldwide media coverage. Whoever wins the Iowa straw poll usually goes on to win the caucus and since Iowa is one of the first states to hold their caucus (a.k.a. primary), it has a lot of weight.
> 
> I have had video editors working on putting individual segments together and now, this weekend, we will be assembling the final cut. We may send this off to the factory as early as Monday. So far, someone on ronpaulforums has donated $10,000. This is enough money to do about 13,000 DVDs but I would really like to hit the target of 30,000. If you want to get a lot of bang for your buck on the campaign, please consider donating to the cause. There may only be a few days left and I will just take it to the factory with whatever money I have so be aware of the urgency here.
> 
> Donations can be sent to the following paypal account:
> jhenderson99@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Is no one going to contribute to this?  

I sent my $100.

----------


## WildBill

I agree with Scribbler de Stebbing.  Distribution of the DVD has to be targeted to people who are likely to participate in the straw poll.

I don't know much about the process up there in Iowa.  I've heard the straw poll referred to as the Ames Straw Poll.  Does this merely mean that it is conducted in Ames?  Don't the participants come in from all over the state?  I see that Cedar Rapids is the second largest city in Iowa.  Should there be distribution in Cedar Rapids, Davenport, Sioux City?  Or is there a good reason that distribution should be concentrated in Des Moines and Ames?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Hopefully, he's discussing this with Joe, the Iowa coordinator.  But, first we've got to get them created.  He said he's taking them in on Monday.  That gives us today and tomorrow to raise some more moolah.

----------


## specsaregood

//

----------


## Pumaman1

I WANT TO CAUTION YOU ON BEING SO WILLING TO TAKE "Jeff Lins" AT HIS WORD!!!!

HE HAS NOT PUT UP ANY PROOF THAT HE HAS MADE ANY VIDEO!! 

Sorry to be so harsh about this !! But I need to see PROOF!!

If you are really working on this venture  then GREAT more power to ya' BUT there are a few things that seem a bit fishy. 

The URGENCY in the way you say you need the money sounds like classic "drive-by scam"! _Hurry, hurry... send the money now before its too late!!_

What I'm REALLY worried about is (if this IS a scam ) how thw mainstream media will try to spin this into making Ron Paul responsible!!


PLEASE PEOPLE "THINK"! I CHECKED HIS PAYPAL PROFILE AND HE HAS HAD THAT ACCOUNT FOR 3 YEARS BUT HE HAS A RATING OF ZERO!

IF I'M WRONG THEN I APOLOGIZE BUT I'D RATHER BE TO BE SAFE THAN SORRY.

Btw, I am a strong Ron Paul supporter and want only the best for him  (I made the "Fox News Style" video on YouTube) .  

I have emailed Ron Paul Planet and Daily Paul to change their articles and "stress caution". Again, I apologize if I'm wrong ... I hope I am!


.

----------


## cac1963

> As some others have stated...
> 
> 1) I'd want to see the contents before contributing to it.
> 
> 2) I'd rather download and burn the DVD, and hand them out or mail them out myself.  I think a lot of people would do this if they could.  It's pretty much how LInux get's distributed after all.
> 
> So I'm curious why an ISO image of the DVD hasn't been posted yet.   Or did I miss it?


I second that, all of it. Especially point 2.

----------


## Nathan Hale

My issue with the DVD is one of content.  Merely issuing a DVD isn't good for the campaign.  As somebody mentioned, if a "big 3" candidate did this he would need PR consultants and thousands of dollars in production costs.  This is true.  But that's because the average person responds to a video that appears professional and makes reasonable, tested statements about a campaign.  Does the DVD do this?  Does the DVD appear professional?

If the DVD both appears professional and offers a summary of Ron Paul that the average voter will approve, than it's a good thing.  But if it's a "revolution" piece that is all substance and no style, than it's a bad thing.  I'll let the producers decide which it's going to be.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Gigaplex told us about what he wanted to do weeks ago.  It was at that time, that a certain very generous gentleman on this board, offered to help him out with the funding to the tune of $10,000.  The man is a frequent poster on this board.  I am not a trusting sort, but I choose to trust this effort and put up $100.  Everyone else has to make that decision for themselves.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I second that, all of it. Especially point 2.


Do you live in Iowa?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You guys can copy it all you want. It is very Iowa specific though. It says things like "go vote in the Iowa straw poll", etc. We might make another copy where we cut that out and put in something more generic so it is something the rest of you guys can use.* For those that are serious about donating, shoot me an email and I will make sure you get access to the DVD as quickly as possible after it is completed.*
> 
> You guys will love it. It is Ron Paul at his best


FYI.

Note:
Jeff Lins
Assistant Organizer for Des Moines, IA meetup group
gigaplex08@gmail.com

----------


## cac1963

> Do you live in Iowa?


No, is that a requirement to participate in this campaign? Video editing is not outside my realm of expertise, and the Iowa-centric content can easily be removed.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> No, is that a requirement to participate in this campaign? Video editing is not outside my realm of expertise, and the Iowa-centric content can easily be removed.


No, of course not.  He said he would share it with everyone for our use in our own states.  But, right now, he needs some help in Iowa.

----------


## Bryan

> Btw, I am a strong Ron Paul supporter and want only the best for him  (I made the "Fox News Style" video on YouTube) .


Where is the bow-down "we're not worthy" smilie-icon?  I knew I recognized that users name! Really. Welcome to the forum!

Anyway- I think these are fair points and as noted, you may want to e-mail Jeff if you are interested in making a donation and understand all that is involved. I wasn't going to say anything but in the interest of providing an additional data point for anyone who is considering donating, I spoke with Jeff on the phone several times as part of helping a small bit on this project. By all accounts, Jeff knows his Ron Paul stuff and knew details of getting the DVDs produced. As Jeff is involved with others in the local meetup I'd think he'd be successfully hunted down if things went sour- after last week I don't think anyone would want to face the wrath of the Ron Paul support community.  


BTW Pumaman1- so when do we get treated to another video?

----------


## danda

Saying "You guys can copy it all you want" is fine, but where are the bits?  We can't copy a statement.

As I recall, the OP stated that the DVDs are already going into manufacturing.  This implies that a final cut has been made.   So what's the problem with uploading it somewhere?   Bittorrent could be an option if bandwidth is a problem.  Or someone else in this thread suggested free online storage that allows up to 6 gigs.

I'm not trying to be antagonist here, and I'm sorry if it sounds like whining.  I really just don't understand what the issue is.

If the issue is that it is Iowa-specific and not so relevant to the rest of us, I guess that makes some sense.  But I still think that I and others would be more likely to contribute towards the distribution if we could actually see what the final product will be.  Also, if the source material were also made available, one of us could perhaps edit out the Iowa specific bits and make a new version.

If the issue is a technical one, I'm sure that someone on this forum could lend advice.

just my $.02

Edit:  I just re-read the original post and found this statement 




> I have had video editors working on putting individual segments together and now, this weekend, we will be assembling the final cut".


So please dis-regard the above $.02 for the time-being.  my mistake.

----------


## The Dane

With very clever street approach like nayjevin's :

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed=1#post35565

It would be great to follow up with a DVD in case the interested person dosent use the internet.

The whole Dvd idea is really good. About the delay: Maybe Gigaplex want to set the standart with a professionally looking Dvd, before people begin copying their own....

If there really is no Dvd, (but i think there is) it should be done as soon as possible... avaroth could surely make a great collection of Ron Paul material if he plays down the music a bit.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Btw, I am a strong Ron Paul supporter and want only the best for him  (I made the "Fox News Style" video on YouTube) .  
> .


You, Pumaman, are a GENIUS!  Your video is wonderful.

----------


## Electric Church

people...just ignore anyone who ask for money and you'll be ok...send all your money to the Ron Paul campaign and forget about the rest....trust me

----------


## Nabukadnezar

Once I see the end result I will donate 10.000 dollars myself.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Once I see the end result I will donate 10.000 dollars myself.


Agreed.  I pledge funding as well, but I need a look at the content first.

----------


## nayjevin

take it into your own hands -- use the free tools at our disposal through this glorious, unregulated internet:

1. go to members list -- find the person advertising services -- view all posts -- guage character

2. google the screen name -- see where else they've been!

most everybody is doing this stuff in good faith, but caution is recommended.

----------


## Suzu

> Agreed.  I pledge funding as well, but I need a look at the content first.


I will personally vouch for Gigaplex/Jeff. He is totally real and has had talented people working on all aspects of this project. Do not hesitate to donate funds. 

And Jeff, if you're reading this - do upload the DVD to orbitfiles.com as was suggested, so people can see it first.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> I will personally vouch for Gigaplex/Jeff. He is totally real and has had talented people working on all aspects of this project. Do not hesitate to donate funds. 
> 
> And Jeff, if you're reading this - do upload the DVD to orbitfiles.com as was suggested, so people can see it first.


I'm not of the opinion that he's going to cheat people out of their money, I trust that he is "real".  But I am concerned that this might turn out to be a sub-par production - and in my opinion it's better to have no DVD at all than one that turns off voters.  My money will help with distribution of the piece after I've reviewed it.

----------


## Mortikhi

You should .torrent the compilation out, let everyone download it, and we can all burn them to dvds and pass them out to our friends & family.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> You should .torrent the compilation out, let everyone download it, and we can all burn them to dvds and pass them out to our friends & family.


Again, he said he would do just THAT, but right *now*, he's trying to finish it up for this big push for the *Iowa straw pol*l.  Hopefully, he will have the time to upload it and people review it, so they will feel comfortable about donating to this cause, BEFORE he has to take it in for mass production.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> *Once I see the end result I will donate 10.000 dollars myself.*


Then, you, Nathan Hale and anyone else serious about donating to this important effort, might want to contact him, per his post...




> For those that are serious about donating, shoot me an email and I will make sure you get access to the DVD as quickly as possible after it is completed.
> 
> You guys will love it. It is Ron Paul at his best





> Jeff Lins
> Assistant Organizer for Des Moines, IA meetup group
> gigaplex08@gmail.com

----------


## Jon4Ron

I'm not sure about the rules governing something like this but if it's possible in your area, you might consider putting this DVD on the Public Access Channel in your city.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> I'm not sure about the rules governing something like this but if it's possible in your area, you might consider putting this DVD on the Public Access Channel in your city.


The rules are usually very simple. You call up the Public Access Channel folks in your area and let them know that you want to air a documentary on one of the 2008 Presidential candidates. They should let you run it with no problems. I thought of this idea, but wasn't sure what kind of audience the Public Access receives anymore - if it was really worthwhile with cable/satellite TV running the show...

----------


## Bryan

One thing to note- it will be great once this DVD does get put up ready for download but keep in mind, everything can always be improved upon for future use. Jeff was under a tight timetable to get this out in a relevant fashion, we can be sure it would have been better if he had until 2010. 

Perhaps this DVD can become a baseline to work out additional versions that can be further tailored to other specific areas or enhanced as new Dr. Paul material is generated. In all cases, different versions can be frozen when there is a need for a new distribution- support whatever project leader suits you best.

----------


## Jon4Ron

> I thought of this idea, but wasn't sure what kind of audience the Public Access receives anymore


Agreed but it appears at least to be an easy enough, even if there's not a lot of people watching.   Here again I've never done anything like this but if you could get a weekly time slot then you could tie that into Literature you had out.   Plus word of mouth and channel surfers.  It would seem to be one more avenue to get the word out.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Agreed but it appears at least to be an easy enough, even if there's not a lot of people watching.   Here again I've never done anything like this but if you could get a weekly time slot then you could tie that into Literature you had out.   Plus word of mouth and channel surfers.  It would seem to be one more avenue to get the word out.


I think it's a good idea.  There are still people who are avid watchers of Public Access television.  It's free and it's easy to do.  Why wouldn't we *all* take advantage of this opportunity for free advertisement in each of our communities?

It's the culmination of everything we do that will get the word out there.  And as someone else has frequently said... no one explains Ron Paul, like Ron Paul himself.  Not any one venue is going to win the day, but with all of them together, we just actually might be able to pull this thing off.

----------


## Pumaman1

> I support Gigaplex. I will bet the video is kick ass and we win Iowa. Could I be wrong, sure. If I am Gigaplex will go down in flames. I think the odds of that are about 2%


I totally support anyone who is genuinely willing to help the RP campaign. I just think we should use caution before sending money to any private person over the internet. Scammers can seem very real at first. 
Anway, I will be happy to donate something once I can see the video. 

I sure hope Gigaplex comes back on the forum soon.  
There is no need to torrent it or anything like that ...  how hard is it to upload some of the video, even a rough raft, to YouTube ? 




> You, Pumaman, are a GENIUS! Your video is wonderful.


Not really but hey thanks!  




> BTW Pumaman1- so when do we get treated to another video?


thanks. I have some ideas its just lack of source material and raw footage that is a miss. The Fox thing  had so much good raw footage I even had to leave some out.    I will release another video with the next few weeks maybe a serious one about the war...

I've never spent time on this forum before but it looks nice. Can I get an avatar up?

----------


## torchbearer

> I totally support anyone who is genuinely willing to help the RP campaign. I just think we should use caution before sending money to any private person over the internet. Scammers can seem very real at first. 
> Anway, I will be happy to donate something once I can see the video. 
> 
> I sure hope Gigaplex comes back on the forum soon.  
> There is no need to torrent it or anything like that ...  how hard is it to upload some of the video, even a rough raft, to YouTube ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really but hey thanks!  
> ...


don't youtube it... it will reduce the quality. we can get it started on a torrent and an ed2k link and we can all share them with each other.

----------


## Gigaplex

I have not had a chance to keep up with all the posts but I read a few and wanted to give you guys the status of the project and clear up a few things.

First off, if you need some kind of further verification, I put my personal cell phone number as well as John's number (the Des Moines organizer) and my physical address on the organizers yahoo group. Talk to your organizer and have them contact me if necessary. If they are not on the organizers yahoo group, they need to be.

Furthermore, with a little digging, you will start to find people that have helped in the project. I called upon many people with many different talents to complete this. Many of you know Neal, the moderator of the graphics yahoo list, he has been helping and has talked to me on the phone. I think Bryan posted a message earlier on this forum. Some of you have seen Jen posting because she was handling a lot of the communications. I posted the project definition several weeks ago and you will see that the deadline lines up with when I started this thread. (and yes I know we are past the deadline now, hence my urgency)

Not everyone here is well versed in Iowa politics so I'm not sure if everyone understands just how pressed for time we are in Iowa. Iowa is decided in 47 days! That's it. That's all the time we got. If we don't win the straw poll, it will be incredibly difficult (near impossible) to win the Iowa caucus. If we do poorly in the straw poll, Ron Paul will have an unshakable reputation as not being a viable candidate. This is THE event guys. This is it. Iowa sets the stage for the entire country. I cannot stress enough, the importance of this event.

The straw poll is a single all day event held in Ames, Iowa. There are not several locations to vote, it is just in Ames. Only Iowans can vote in the straw poll. In other states, the straw poll might be largely irrelevant but in Iowa, it is everything. Iowa politics are completely different than other states because of the intense focus on winning Iowa. Everything is pretty much decided right away at the straw poll.

This event is important enough that other candidates poor millions, yeah millions, of dollars into this. The other candidates BUY supporters to establish the viability of their candidacy. In the past, it has always just been whoever has the most money to buy the most supporters wins the straw poll, then easily wins the Iowa caucus, then easily wins the national GOP nomination. It has been many, many decades since anyone has skipped the straw poll and still won the Iowa caucus. They bus people in on luxurious coach buses, serve them fancy wine and food, pay their way in and they get people to vote for them that way. It is absolutely disgusting. Make no mistake about it - Iowa politics are completely insane as I am sure you guys are realizing from recent events. That is what we are up against.

We need around 10,000 votes to win this event. If we do well at the June 30th event, get the DVD project completed, and make some good progress on Jason's phone campaigning then we MIGHT have a chance at actually winning this thing. I really do think that it is possible. I have seen people, never involved in politics before, become motivated enough after watching some video of Ron to say that they will drive to Ames and do this. It does happen, I have seen it with my own eyes. People are fed up enough that we can get people to go do this simple action. This DVD is designed specifically to motivate people to go to the straw poll and vote for Ron. It is emphasized throughout the movie just how important this event is. I think I have the message repeated like 8 or 9 times in different ways.

Really, I don't think that it is possible for us to win the straw poll without this DVD. This DVD could potentially bring thousands to the straw poll. In order for it to work though, it has to get out there real soon. It takes minimum 10 days to burn this volume of DVDs. Then it could take several weekends to distribute but I am hoping to do it in one or two weekends with the help of other states and other meetup groups. We have only 6 weekends from today before the straw poll. One or two will be killed due to actual production of the discs. The last weekend is out because we need time for these to circulate. That leaves 3 weekends for distribution if nothing goes wrong. Ideally, we would want to leave two weekends open at the end because the longer this has to circulate, the more people it will bring to the straw poll. This is an incredibly brutal time crunch and that is why I put out a call for funding before the final cut was even made. I am wanting to go to production the second we have the first disc.

Now, here is the current status. One of the video editors is in Iowa, so he and I are working on the final cut. We spent the entire weekend working on it. I have been trying to minimize the amount of money used on this project so we were just using the software that he had on hand. Unfortunately, this software was very old (Adobe Premiere 6.0). It was not working well with some of the video formats. The volume of video probably had something to do with it too - we would have to defrag our hard drives several times a day. It would output with popping sounds or skipping in the video and took an extremely long time to export. It was a mess. We exhausted every option until finally I broke down and bought the newest version of Premiere. I dropped over a grand of my own money, which tells you just how serious I am about this. The newer version works perfectly. We don't have any of the problems we had before. It is light years ahead of the old software. It is fairly easy to use and familiar to Steve. So now we are moving along quite nicely. This has pushed us out a few days but there is not a lot of work to do so I expect to be done soon.

I know some people want to see the video before donating but please consider joining the rest and donating beforehand. I would like to get enough money before getting done with the final cut to go straight to production without delay. In other states, you may be counting things by the months but here in Iowa we are counting things by the hours. There are 49 days left to gather 10,000 people and the clock is ticking. This our chance. Please donate.

The paypal account to donate to is:
jhenderson99@gmail.com

----------


## denvervoipguru

Upload he video in an archive that can be recombined after download.

Those of us with bandwidth can seed it...

You said last possibly last weekend for the torrent are you close?

----------


## LibertyEagle

Gigaplex, if you can upload even a few minutes of the video ASAP, it sounds like it might satisfy those who are worried about the quality of this thing, before they donate.

----------


## EvoPro

Gigaplex, why is it so hard to just upload a portion of what is done so far? 

This will ensure the funds will be on time.  I will not donate unless I see something.

----------


## hubbard

Lets see some footage and I will donate.

----------


## Gigaplex

If you want a sample of the video being used, check out Aravoth's "Don't Tread On Me." We are using that clip as part of the intro. Many of the segments are being changed around a lot for the final cut but I might be able to upload a piece of this tonight somewhere. Stay tuned.

Meanwhile, I am putting Bryan in charge of funding because I need to stay concentrated on finishing this thing up. So if Bryan contacts you about funding and asks for your contact information, it is okay to give it to him.

----------


## literatim

> If you want a sample of the video being used, check out Aravoth's "Don't Tread On Me." We are using that clip as part of the intro. Many of the segments are being changed around a lot for the final cut but I might be able to upload a piece of this tonight somewhere. Stay tuned.
> 
> Meanwhile, I am putting Bryan in charge of funding because I need to stay concentrated on finishing this thing up. So if Bryan contacts you about funding and asks for your contact information, it is okay to give it to him.


Don't Tread On Me is an example of text, especially the longer text, that goes by too fast. Need to slow such quotes a bit.

I also would recommend not using that song.

----------


## Bryan

I'll make sure everyone who posted here gets notice but all are welcome to PM me with info.

Just an FYI- here is "Don't Tread on Me":
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG_HuFtP8w8

----------


## LibertyEagle

I hadn't ever noticed it before, but when watching it this time, I noticed a typo... "Crogessman"  Ron Paul.

----------


## Bob Cochran

I think I have a shot at becoming a "Crogessman".

----------


## Gigaplex

I know about the typo and we will fix it if possible. I am pretty sure that it is something that we can fix as long as we find a font and font style that is the same.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Gigaplex or others in the know - will this DVD be useable for other states or is it tailored just for Iowa?

If useable for other states, can you handle making copies for others?  We NEED a DVD that we can hand out on the cheap to people at 4th of July events.

I am not even computer savvy, so I need a source to trade fiat currency for finished DVDs.

----------


## LibertyEagle

If you scroll back through the messages, you'll see a discussion about this.  He said it was tailored for Iowa, but as I recall he said he didn't mind stripping that stuff out, after he was over his big crunch.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> If you want a sample of the video being used, check out Aravoth's "Don't Tread On Me." We are using that clip as part of the intro. Many of the segments are being changed around a lot for the final cut but I might be able to upload a piece of this tonight somewhere. Stay tuned.



Here's my advice if you're using that format:

Don't make the quotes so long.  Do one, at the most two, white-on-black pages in between video.  Also, keep the video clips short.  Attention spans are short, so you need to jump between the two whenever the songs permit.

Also, there are two songs you might want to use:

Heather Small "Proud"
Melissa Etheridge "I need to wake up"

----------


## Electric Church

i wouldn't send money to anyone except directly to the Ron Paul campaign or to someone that I personally knew.

----------


## heiwa

Hey All,

I just wanted to throw in a voice of support for this project.

I was contacted by Jeff (gigaplex) on June 4th to help him get editors together for his project.  I sent out an e-mail to various meetups and to the graphics group.  I cannot tell you how amazing the response was.  I got over 50 offers of help - from professional editors to people who had no editing experience but just wanted to offer support.  It was phenomenal.  

We ended up with 5 editors who did the work for us.  They put in a lot of time and effort with very little support from me (which is a good thing, because I'm living in Japan right now).   We had a couple bail due to hardware problems, and some of the other editors picked up the slack with very tight deadlines.  

One of the reasons that I agreed to help with this project is that I was so impressed with Jeff.  Here's this guy who has a great idea and really is motivated to do something, and so without any idea how it will happen, he just starts it.  How many of us would say, "I want to make 30,000 dvd's to distribute throughout Iowa.  I don't have the money; I don't know any editors; I have 2 weeks to make it happen.  Ok, I'm going for it!"  That, to me, is truly inspiring, and it has inspired me to work even harder.

I'm returning to the US in mid-July, and will drive immediately from Chicago to Iowa to help in any way I can, if the Iowa team will have me.  

So, for what it's worth, I hope you can feel a little of how inspiring this whole adventure has been.  I certainly have been inspired by it.

For those of you who are worried about quality, I would say this.  Which would you rather receive - a slick dvd made by some professional company who doesn't really care about the candidate, but wants the money 
-or-
a dvd that was created and funded entirely by volunteers who cared so much about your vote that they would donate their time and money just to let you know that there is someone really special running for president.

If you have any questions, please feel free to PM me.

Peace!
Jen

----------


## MsDoodahs

> If you scroll back through the messages, you'll see a discussion about this.  He said it was tailored for Iowa, but as I recall he said he didn't mind stripping that stuff out, after he was over his big crunch.


Thanks!

----------


## Gigaplex

For those of you that haven't heard, there is a sample of the video we are working with out on the net. This is not for public consumption but if you are serious about donating, contact Bryan and he might be able to get you some footage to look at.

A lot was done today on the final cut. Steve, the video editor I am working with, seems to have got a lot of the tricky parts done today. So, moving right along...

----------


## Electric Church

> I know some people want to see the video before donating but please consider joining the rest and donating beforehand. I would like to get enough money before getting done with the final cut to go straight to production without delay. Please donate.


NO WAY!!!! I SMELL A SCAM. I would caution all not to donate money to anyone on this forum. Donate your time; your expertise but DO NOT donate your money. If you are going to donate money, then donate directly to the Ron Paul campaign where they can hire their own professional video producers. Now for those of you who are rich and can afford to take the chance to loose a few fiat dollars for something that does not exist: go ahead.

----------


## Bryan

> NO WAY!!!! I SMELL A SCAM. I would caution all not to donate money to anyone on this forum. Donate your time; your expertise but DO NOT donate your money. If you are going to donate money, then donate directly to the Ron Paul campaign where they can hire their own professional video producers. Now for those of you who are rich and can afford to take the chance to loose a few fiat dollars for something that does not exist: go ahead.


This is your third message on this thread making the same point- these concerns have been discussed and Jeffs credibility has been supported by a number of people. Everyone is free to make up their own mind and do as they wish.

----------


## Gigaplex

Does anyone know Electric Church very well? I was going to give him my cell phone number so I could better help him to investigate some of his concerns but I wanted to make sure he wasn't someone from another campaign screwing with us or anything like that.

----------


## EvoPro

I watched the portion of the video available privatley.  It looks like a great start.  Judging from previous posts it's fair to say you've done more than what is shown.  I do think that if you were more open with the project you would recieve much more support.  

I commend you for your effort, this is an excellent idea.  I believe this is by far the easiest way to gain supporters, given that most people who support him now were first drawn into Dr. Paul's common sense views by watching videos from the debates or from interviews.

----------


## Lord Xar

> For the last few weeks, I have been working on a project to get a Ron Paul DVD made that we can distribute in Iowa. This DVD will come in a regular box case with a full color cover and full color printing on the disc. It is being professionally done in a factory and so will look just like a DVD you would get from the store. The title is "The revolution has begun".
> 
> Once people hear the Ron Paul message, they get hooked. Ron Paul on video is an incredibly powerful thing. Distributing this many DVDs has the potential to win us the straw poll here in Iowa. In fact, it is the main focus of the DVD. The Iowa straw poll is one of the most significant political events that happens in America. So significant that it gets worldwide media coverage. Whoever wins the Iowa straw poll usually goes on to win the caucus and since Iowa is one of the first states to hold their caucus (a.k.a. primary), it has a lot of weight.
> 
> I have had video editors working on putting individual segments together and now, this weekend, we will be assembling the final cut. We may send this off to the factory as early as Monday. So far, someone on ronpaulforums has donated $10,000. This is enough money to do about 13,000 DVDs but I would really like to hit the target of 30,000. If you want to get a lot of bang for your buck on the campaign, please consider donating to the cause. There may only be a few days left and I will just take it to the factory with whatever money I have so be aware of the urgency here.
> 
> Donations can be sent to the following paypal account:
> jhenderson99@gmail.com
> 
> ...


Will you give permission for others to take your work (cd and booklet) and copy it and then start distributing them on more of a local level. I can't do thousands, but if I can churn out a 100 a week and pass them out....that can help.. but can you give permission for this?

----------


## raille

I would really like to donate, but I would really like to see just even a small portion of the video first.  I agree with the other person's statement that you would have no problem with funding that many or even more copies if we could get some samples.

Honestly, this is a brilliant idea in general and we need a DVD like this.  It would be great if it had whatever promo style as the core but then a bunch of his speeches/interviews and such from C-Span and TV Shows, from a menu, that someone could watch as well if they wanted to dig deeper into him as a candidate without needing to go to youtube.

We could all then pass them out, and hopefully more people would join and do the same.  Essentially taking youtube to the streets.  I would even be willing to purchase a duplicator (at about $1000) and help those not inclined to be able to do it themselves by selling them at cost to anyone who wanted to pass them out (it costs about 25$ for a pack of a hundred DVD's at newegg.com, and I imagine could get them cheaper if we bought them in larger bulk).  I have someone who could run the duplicator full time (I own a software company).

I also have a friend who owns a printing company and could get him to print the covers (he has already printed signs for Ron Paul meetup groups) for really cheap.

These are just some thoughts.  And I understand that you are focused on Iowa, which is great and very important, but the more people that learn about him nationwide and put pressure on the news media and such to talk about him, the better his chances increase everywhere including Iowa.

----------


## Electric Church

> This is your third message on this thread making the same point-


So far the product that he’s offering is intangible and its existence is supported by hearsay. I have trouble sending money for I product that I can't see...anyway..that's just me

----------


## Electric Church

> Does anyone know Electric Church very well? I was going to give him my cell phone number so I could better help him to investigate some of his concerns but I wanted to make sure he wasn't someone from another campaign screwing with us or anything like that.


I'm legit and just cautious

----------


## raille

> Does anyone know Electric Church very well? I was going to give him my cell phone number so I could better help him to investigate some of his concerns but I wanted to make sure he wasn't someone from another campaign screwing with us or anything like that.


So what if he is someone from another campaign, take the opportunity to educate him if that is the case.  In fact, we should primarily be dealing with people from other campaigns and unaffiliated because we all already know who we are voting for.  I sent you an e-mail several days ago about a donation but wanted to see something and have still not received a reply.  Even though you indicated that an e-mail with a strong intent to donate was all that was required to see something.  I have donated multiple times to the Ron Paul campaign, intend to continue to do so, both directly and indirectly, both time and money.  

All of us here want nothing more than to see Ron Paul elected.  And I believe the idea to be a sound one, and could be very beneficial and I think we do need to do it.  Even the people that wanted to see something were not questioning your integrity, it seems more that they were excited and wanted to see the progress.  

However, you have dodged these questions.  And now question the integrity of someone who questions you?  It is easy to prove him wrong, and to get my money along with others.  Show us some raw/incomplete footage.  Posting your work in progress would take only minutes and I promise you would bring thousands of additional dollars!

I have a server in Dallas that we can post the video to if you need space or aren't comfortable with torrent.  It has wonderful bandwidth, the servers are owned by me (I do not lease them or rent space) and very little traffic at this time and so I could handle hosting the large file without a problem.  Send me a PM and I will set up an account for you within an hour.

I am considering contacting someone that I know who is somewhat skilled at this sorta thing and see if I can get him to put something together.  Because I am of the belief that we need this, and I am no longer 100% sure of this situation.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Gigaplex....

Please just upload something in a common area so everyone can see just a sample of this thing.  It sounds like that will be all that is needed for you to get a bunch more money to accomplish the goal.

Just doing this would cut out one heck of a lot of speculation and doubts.  Note that I have already sent in my $100.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> So far the product that he’s offering is intangible and its existence is supported by hearsay. I have trouble sending money for I product that I can't see...anyway..that's just me


And you have said it over and over again.  Please stop being so negative.  It makes me wonder about your intention here.  There have been several people of note that have vouched for his effort and no, I'm not talking about me.  

So, Electric Church... what can we put you down for once you see proof that this is not a scam?  $50, $100, $200, or maybe even $1000?

----------


## Gigaplex

Rallie, sorry I haven't got to your email - I am swamped with emails while trying to finish up the DVD at the same time. I just gave you access to the ftp and you can host the clip on your website and put a link here. Please keep in mind that this is only the source material I am working with for this one segment and is not very representative of the DVD. This segment has already been chopped up into many pieces and moved around in order to fit into the flow of things.

The problem I have been wrestling with is that there isn't a clip that is 100% done. We have each of the parts maybe 90% done as of the moment. That last 10% is adjusting audio levels, transitions, cleaning things up, typos, etc. If I put a clip out that hadn't had all that done then everyone will be like, "Oh my god, they didn't even do any transitions and the volume keeps changing! I am not donating to this." I don't want to ruin it. People have said they want to see if it looks professionally done and it will not look professionally done if it is put out there only 90% completed. The clip I am putting out there now was the closest thing to 100% done but it had to be changed to fit into the flow of the surrounding footage and I wanted to emphasize the Paul vs Guiliani moment.

If I don't get enough funds before it is completed, I may wait a couple days for people to see it and see if I can get the rest of the funds but I would really like to have the funds ready to go at the moment the DVD is done and may have no other choice because time is extremely limited.

----------


## raille

> Rallie, sorry I haven't got to your email - I am swamped with emails while trying to finish up the DVD at the same time. I just gave you access to the ftp and you can host the clip on your website and put a link here.


Thank you.  Yes, indeed I did get the information, and downloaded the files and reviewed them.  *The video portion is definitely a work in progress, but everyone should remember that is what we asked to see.*  If you want to make comments on it, please make it constructive comments, and not criticisms of obviously unfinished pieces.

I will be sending in my donation tonight.  In addition, I am going to have one of my guys throw it on one of our servers and will post the link as quickly as possible.

I don't think we should stop with Iowa, and my offer to burn DVD's at cost for anyone who needs it will still be available.  I am not sure how political contributions from sales works, so would rather not get into the legalities of donating any profit.  Instead, I will just do it at absolute materials cost and ask that everyone donate $5 to the Ron Paul campaign with every order (this would be the compensation for the time that I will have my team burning DVD's).

I'll post again as soon as I get the links in place.

Thanks.

----------


## scbissler

I donated and have just seen the clip.  I am now going to donate again.

----------


## scbissler

[QUOTE=raille;40274]
  In addition, I am going to have one of my guys throw it on one of our servers and will post the link as quickly as possible.
QUOTE]

It seems as though Raille will be posting a link soon.

----------


## raille

Ok, we are bringing everything online as we speak.

You can now go to the downloads section to download the file at:

http://www.ronpaulvideorevolution.com

If someone cannot access this link, please contact me in PM and I will send you an alternate link.  It takes time for DNS to propogate everywhere, so I setup an alternate download site off of one of our other domains until this one becomes 100% active.

PostNuke is still being installed so please be patient for the actual website.

I will assign Gig and Bryan rights to do what they want in the system.  And if we can get any other volunteers to help build it, that would be great.

There will be a download section and hopefully a comment section up soon to discuss the video and goals with it, etc.  I will get an online store in it asap to be able to start handling video distribution.  In the meantime, once the video is done, you can just send me your requests privately.

Thanks.

RON PAUL '08!

Please comment or send me a PM if you would like anything done for this or if you have any problems getting the video (including speed).

----------


## raille

I asked for raw footage and that is what we got.  So please bear that in mind.  According to Gig, some of this stuff has already been chopped and recombined.

As soon as there is a newer version from Gig to review, I will put it up.

Also, it would be a good idea to hold on sharing this video via file sharing networks.  It would be better to wait until it is complete.

Thanks.

----------


## Electric Church

> And you have said it over and over again.  Please stop being so negative.  It makes me wonder about your intention here.  There have been several people of note that have vouched for his effort and no, I'm not talking about me.  
> 
> So, Electric Church... what can we put you down for once you see proof that this is not a scam?  $50, $100, $200, or maybe even $1000?


I am not saying the same thing over and over again I am simply suggesting caution. Am I not at the "liberty" to question anyone I want to as many times as I want? And are you suggesting that I have shut up and donate just because you have? Whether it's a scam or not...if you want to send $100 dollars to someone on the internet based upon hearsay then that's fine...but don't tell me how many times I can say something about it because I have the freedom to keep questioning the situation whether you like it or not. 

Who are the several people of note? Have you been over to their places for dinner? This is an online forum open to the whole world. Hey, I could even post up several different usernames and pretend to be several different people of "note" promoting the same scam. I could have all those several usernames saying that they have all donated $100. I could even have them saying that they have all saw some footage and it is legit.

So what are my intentions? My intentions are to suggest people be cautious and to avoid the potential of being ripped off and diverting valuable funds that could have gone directly towards the Ron Paul campaign. Now is that such a bad intention? Is that an intention that threatens to bring the Ron Paul campaign to a screeching halt?

----------


## Electric Church

> Ok, we are bringing everything online as we speak.
> 
> You can now go to the downloads section to download the file at:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulvideorevolution.com


All i get is a PDF...no video

----------


## LibertyEagle

Electric Church:

Look a couple of posts up.  The files have been uploaded.  Take a look at them and donate if you want.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> All i get is a PDF...no video


There is a link for TWO files.  The first is a pdf of the cover.  The second is a video clip.

----------


## Gigaplex

First off, thanks to everyone that has donated. Your funds will have a HUGE impact on the campaign and I can't thank you enough.

Here's where we're at on the schedule. Steve, the main video guy, and I are on different schedules and so can't get together until Sunday. We are trying to work around this but will most likely have to finish things up on Sunday.

So here is the adjusted schedule:


Sunday July 1 - completion of video

Monday July 2 - The day I'd like to go to production.

Friday July 13 - The earliest we will get the DVDs unless the company counts the weekend as part of the ten days (I have to check into that)

July 13 through July 20 - Testing of distribution methods plus some local group distribution. I don't want to tell everyone from out of state to come in the weekend of the 13th because if production is behind even one day, then I would have all these people here with nothing to do.

Weekend of July 21-22 - weekend that out of staters could help distribute

July 23-27 - Local group distribution (and whatever out of staters stayed)

Weekend of July 28-29 - weekend that out of staters could help distribute

July 30-Aug 3 - Local group distribution (and whatever out of staters stayed)

Weekend of Aug 4-5 - I would like to have everything already distributed by this weekend so that these DVDs have more time to circulate but if need be, there can be more distribution this weekend as well as throughout the next week

Aug 11 - STRAW POLL


I have to talk with the replication company to make sure that they can make these deadlines and so I will verify a little later on.

Jeff

----------


## LibertyEagle

Jeff, at this point, how many DVDs can you produce with the money you have?

----------


## Gigaplex

Probably 10-15,000. I got a quote for 30,000 so I am not sure what the price difference will be. I am going to be going over some details with him though hopefully tommorrow.

----------


## nayjevin

Please have these hosted on BitTorrent by the 4th of July.

Thanks.

----------


## raille

> All i get is a PDF...no video


As was stated, there is a cover and video clip.  The video clip obviously is raw, but has already been spliced in good places to interject transitions and such.  It is obviously not a finished product, which none of us were expecting at this stage.  And according to Gig, there are more pieces being spliced in and this piece is being chopped still which makes sense since we asked to see a *work in progress*.

You need to understand that HE is not the actual editor but is working with the person doing so.

He not only met my request, but did so rather promptly AND took me up on my offer to host what he had handy so that we could all see a little behind the scenes.  You are welcome to make up your own mind of course, but for my money, he did what was asked.

And as far as the comment about multiple user names, we get enough of those accusations from the other campaigns without hearing them between ourselves.

I have also decided to try and turn the website into more than just a host for these files.  I want to gather as much "self made" campaign literature, and give all of the various Ron Paul groups a place to get "easy to generate" materials.  I have seen one other site like this but they lacked videos and so will probably contact them to work with them.

The fact is that donating to Ron Paul helps him for many reasons, but these side efforts are just as important.  As someone stated in another comment elsewhere, this type of effort would take a tremendously long time and a lot of money to produce officially.  In addition, the official campaign would have to organize the volunteers, etc to make it happen.

These side efforts are the epitomy of what Ron Paul stands for.  Individuals working together to produce great works that cannot be easily produced by an enforced collective.

In addition, the bandwidth I am providing is not cheap in and of itself.  I don't expect anyone here to be familiar with the calculations that you can run to produce a cost figure for hosting a 1.5 gig file especially at the quality of bandwidth that we are using.  This is the type of thing that would drain Ron Paul's campaign fund very quickly, but is cheaper for me because I am a legitimate provider and not a "web host reseller" or an "end customer".  Not to mention, this type of donation is not regulated, so for those of us who will at some point max out at $2300, this is an excellent way for us to continue to contribute.

----------


## EvoPro

I pledge $100 the day you upload the completed video.  I'm sure many others will contribute after as well.  You should get a quote for 15,000 packaged dvd's.  If the price per dvd is not [edit: more] you could then have two seperate sets of production to get the 30,000.  One right off the bat and the other after the final contributions come in.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I pledge $100 the day you upload the completed video.  I'm sure many others will contribute after as well.  You should get a quote for 15,000 packaged dvd's.  If the price per dvd is not less you could then have two seperate sets of production to get the 30,000.  One right off the bat and the other after the final contributions come in.


One very generous contributor donated 10,000 dollars to get this effort started.  Unless someone else plans to donate some BIG bucks, having two separate runs is likely to be a very inefficient and expensive way to go about what we're trying to do here.  Jeff will find out tomorrow I assume, but at least with printing of books, etc., it costs way more to have multiple production runs.  The cost per item drops significantly with one big run.

----------


## Roxi

how can local meetup groups purchase quantities of these to distribute?
price options?
please PM me

----------


## nayjevin

hosting isn't necessary
bit torrent is free
use the systems already in place, people!

----------


## Electric Church

> Electric Church:
> 
> Look a couple of posts up.  The files have been uploaded.  Take a look at them and donate if you want.



It says I have to wait an hour and a half to load 44 megs.... you guys are going to have to find another way. I would suggest that nobody send money without seeing at least most of the finished product. I can't believe someone on this forum actually sent $10,000 without seeing the product. 

I don't know about the rest here but the only chance that I'll even possibly donate is if I have the product. Hey, i can get a full copy of Aaron Russo's America From Freedom to Fascism for about 50 bucks and make copies myself. Yet you expect me to send $100 for something that is not even completed and I still don't know if it exists? I am not going to wait up to two hours to load something that I dont even know what it is I'm loading, onto my computer.

As I saidI prefer to exercise caution when strangers ask me for money especially on Internet forums. And that is not being negative thats being smart. As I said earlier, I myself can register on this forum under several different phony usernames and use those additional phony usernames to support my scam. The other phony usernames can say they have already donated and saw a rough cut. I can also put up a website to give myself the appearance of legitimacy and put a picture up on this forum of a smiling blond guy as well.

----------


## Bryan

> Yet you expect me to send $100 for something that is not even completed and I still don't know if it exists?


I'm not sure where anyone said they were expecting any such thing- am I wrong?




> As I saidI prefer to exercise caution when strangers ask me for money especially on Internet forums.


A very reasonable position- no one has issues with this, others are willing to take some risk and contribute something based on what info they have. That's fine too.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Where is Arron when we really need him. Here a proven movie maker and we all would be willing to donate something for a Ron Dvd made buy Mr. Russo, could you please help Arron. Thanks for all you have done so far.

 And thanks Gigaplex if this is all real but we need the best of course for a the long term but for so short of notice for Iowa, great and thanks, good luck.

----------


## Electric Church

> Yet you expect me to send $100 for something that is not even completed and I still don't know if it exists?





> I'm not sure where anyone said they were expecting any such thing- am I wrong?





> ....So far, someone on ronpaulforums has donated *$10,000.*


Youre right...no one suggested the specific amount of $100

----------


## austin356

Electric, seriously, you got your point across pages back. It is valid, but risk assessment is subjective. Thanks for the heads up, but people know and get the point already!


This puppy is comin' downstream in a heartbeat!

Comcast has given me more bandwidth than advertised! (10 Mbps vs 6) How often in the history of the world has something like that happened? It can be counted on one hand!


Now if they would just cut out all those damned non-digital analog channels, I could be screamin' at 100mbps

----------


## Electric Church

> Electric, seriously, you got your point across pages back. It is valid, but risk assessment is subjective. Thanks for the heads up, but people know and get the point already!



Austin...just as I told someone earlier, I don't have to shut up.

----------


## austin356

> Austin...just as I told someone earlier, I don't have to shut up.




I never said for you to shut up, just that you made your point.

----------


## Electric Church

> I never said for you to shut up, just that you made your point.


Austin...the more certain people on here try to convince me to shut up nicely by saying Ive made my point the more I start to believe that it is a scam...there still is no product only talk and a two hour download of I don't know what. When I see a verifiable finished product that can be viewed Ill start to think otherwise

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Electric can you make a dvd for us of professional quality? We need all the help we can get.

----------


## brent022

> Austin...the more certain people on here try to convince me to shut up nicely by saying Ive made my point the more I start to believe that it is a scam...there still is no product only talk and a two hour download of I don't know what. When I see a verifiable finished product that can be viewed Ill start to think otherwise


Just my humble opinion but many projects on the internet and in life require investment prior to the product being completed.  I can understanding not wanting to contribute due to lack of trust but to say its because the product isn't finished is the opposite of how contributing to a project works.  Personally I agree that it is best to be leary of trusting people on the internet without proof of who they are.  Having read this thread though and the number of people that have vouched for Giga combined with the number of posts from those people on varied topics and that a clip has been posted (unwillingness to view proof does not invalidate proof) leads me to believe this is a valid project.

Disclaimer:  I have not donated to this project, viewed the clip, or personally know any of the people that have donated or are producing this.  It's just my response to demanding a finished product prior to investing in a project to get it completed.

----------


## kylejack

> Austin...the more certain people on here try to convince me to shut up nicely by saying Ive made my point the more I start to believe that it is a scam...there still is no product only talk and a two hour download of I don't know what. When I see a verifiable finished product that can be viewed Ill start to think otherwise


You made your point, everyone's heard you.  Now you're just thread-crapping.  Its clear that this can succeed without your help, so feel free to not contribute.  Nobody's begging you for money.  Send your money to Ron if you don't like this project.

----------


## Electric Church

> Having read this thread though and the number of people that have vouched for Giga combined with the number of posts from those people on varied topics and that a clip has been posted leads me to believe this is a valid project. Disclaimer:  I have not donated to this project....


Because of the ease that scams can be set up through these Internet forums through pure anonymity, there should be more caution taken than these types of activities that are off the Internet.

Do you know that the number of people that have vouched for Giga combined with the number of posts from those people on varied topics [saying] that a clip has been posted could have all been posted by a single individual operating under several usernames?

----------


## Electric Church

> You made your point, everyone's heard you.  Now you're just thread-crapping.  Its clear that this can succeed without your help, so feel free to not contribute.  Nobody's begging you for money.  Send your money to Ron if you don't like this project.


Another username trying to tell me to shut up. Well isn't it nice that we still live in a free society and I don't have to shut up. As I said earlier, the more usernames on this thread who keep trying to get me to shut up the more suspect I become because I know that one individual can easily operate under several usernames and so far several usernames have tried to get me to shut up.

----------


## akalucas

here guys take a break

http://youtube.com/watch?v=JYVT1-xz5LM

----------


## Electric Church

> Electric can you make a dvd for us of professional quality? We need all the help we can get.


No I cannot because I do not have that ability. But if I did have that ability I would upload it so everyone could download it for free and distribute it. I have already done that with my music. If I knew about making videos I would do the same thing especially for such an important cause.

Understand: If Ron Paul does not become President and that thing Hillary gets in there, most of you on this forum will not live out your natural lives. I take this very seriously.

----------


## brent022

[QUOTE=Electric Church;41206]It says I have to wait an hour and a half to load 44 megs.... you guys are going to have to find another way. 

 Because of the ease that scams can be set up through these Internet forums through pure anonymity, there should be more caution taken than these types of activities that are off the Internet.

...the more certain people on here try to convince me to shut up nicely by saying Ive made my point the more I start to believe that it is a scam
 QUOTE]

As I mentioned unwillingness to examine proof does not invalidate it.

I completely agree with the statement that much caution should be taken when investing in anything especially something on the internet.

Cautioning for people to do due diligence and implying something is a scam are two different animals.  At the end of the day we all are (ideally) on the same page of getting Ron Paul elected and it seems counterproductive to accuse someone who is likely to be working very hard on a project of being a scammer without proof.  I am all for reminding people to verify who and what they are giving their money to but in a fair manner. 

IMHO

----------


## Electric Church

[QUOTE=brent022;41263]


> As I mentioned unwillingness to examine proof does not invalidate it.


Let me put it this way: I value my hard drive. I will not take an hour and a half to download some unknown file onto my computer. It seems like there are many usernames that are trying to convince others to donate before they see the product. Some usernames are saying that they have seen a rough cut or that there are other usernames here of worthy note and to take their word for it. My opinion is that no one should donate until they have seen a sufficient portion of the product.

----------


## kylejack

> Another username trying to tell me to shut up. Well isn't it nice that we still live in a free society and I don't have to shut up. As I said earlier, the more usernames on this thread who keep trying to get me to shut up the more suspect I become because I know that one individual can easily operate under several usernames and so far several usernames have tried to get me to shut up.


Yes, we do live in a free society, which is why I'm free to tell you to shut up, stop thread-crapping, and stop undermining a campaign that everybody ALREADY KNOWS you have no interest in contributing to.  You are also free to disregard my suggestion and whine about how you're being persecuted, and come up with elaborate conspiracy theories about different well-established usernames who disagree with you.

I have nothing to do with this project.  I just think you're being comically silly.

----------


## Electric Church

> Yes, we do live in a free society, which is why I'm free to tell you to shut up, stop thread-crapping, and stop undermining a campaign that everybody ALREADY KNOWS you have no interest in contributing to.  You are also free to disregard my suggestion and whine about how you're being persecuted, and come up with elaborate conspiracy theories about different well-established usernames who disagree with you.
> 
> I have nothing to do with this project.  I just think you're being comically silly.



Well that's just too bad Mr Bully because I won’t be bullied into shutting up....I think you're the one who's thread-crapping. And this is not undermining the campaign. In fact you may be undermining the campaign by attempting to divert funds away from it. You sound like a neocon fed....neocon feds love to bully people and try to shoot them down by telling them to shut up. And they also make much use of the term "conspiracy theories" when they truly have something to hide.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Wow

----------


## kylejack

> Well that's just too bad Mr Bully because I won’t be bullied into shutting up....


You're a hero to millions.




> I think you're the one who's thread-crapping. And this is not undermining the campaign. In fact you may be undermining the campaign by attempting to divert funds away from it.


In what way am I trying to divert funds away from the campaign?  For the record, I was referring to this DVD campaign, not the presidential campaign.  I'm not trying to divert any funds.  I just think you sound like a broken record, and you've made your point clear, and now you're just repeating yourself.




> You sound like a neocon fed....neocon feds love to bully people and try to shoot them down by telling them to shut up. And they also make much use of the term "conspiracy theories" when they truly have something to hide.


Well, I'm an established poster with over 500 posts who has been posting here for quite a while, so yes, I do think your conspiracy theory about me being an alternate account for someone else is a load of crap. 

Perhaps you could invest your money in some tin foil which can be used for hat construction.

Yours Truly,
"Mr. Bully"

----------


## Electric Church

> Perhaps you could invest your money in some tin foil which can be used for hat construction.


That's very original. I'm impressed...something right out of fox news. As I said...you sound like a neocon fed. 

Getting back to the issue:

Now Show me the Product and not some unknown file that takes an hour and a half to download. And if I like what I see then maybe I'll make a donation. 

I'm sorry but I'm not like our mystery forum member who donated $10,000 before seeing the product. Real gambler I'd say.

----------


## kylejack

> That's very original. I'm impressed...something right out of fox news. As I said...you sound like a neocon fed. 
> 
> Getting back to the issue:
> 
> Now Show me the Product and not some unknown file that takes an hour and a half to download. And if I like what I see then maybe I'll make a donation. 
> 
> I'm sorry but I'm not like our mystery forum member who donated $10,000 before seeing the product. Real gambler I'd say.


No, please do not donate to this cause even if you do see evidence.  Pondering this clearly causes you to hyperventilate, so save your strength and give your money to Ron Paul.

----------


## Electric Church

> No, please do not donate to this cause even if you do see evidence.  Pondering this clearly causes you to hyperventilate, so save your strength and give your money to Ron Paul.


First you tell me to shut up and now your trying to tell me how to spend my money...the more you talk the more neocon you sound. 

You are actually acting as the late night guardian of this thread, keeping it untainted til morning. I can't harm this thread nor the project if it is legit. The only thing I can do is to get people to think instead of just giving away their money to something that does not exist. Now is that so bad? 

I'm a little concerned about our mystery forum member who forked over $10,000 for something he didn't see. In fact he gave that $10,000 before this thread even started. I guess he didn't need much convincing; maybe an instant message was all it took.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Let me put it this way: I value my hard drive. I will not take an hour and a half to download some unknown file onto my computer. It seems like there are many usernames that are trying to convince others to donate before they see the product. Some usernames are saying that they have seen a rough cut or that there are other usernames here of worthy note and to take their word for it. My opinion is that no one should donate until they have seen a sufficient portion of the product.


First you ask for the file and now, you refuse to download it to look at it.   

Go away.

----------


## duffster

Hmm... My estimated download time is in the hundreds of hours. By the time this is done, I could have driven up to Iowa and picked up a copy. Why wasn't this compressed?

And are we going to see a torrent file? If so, then when.

----------


## raille

> how can local meetup groups purchase quantities of these to distribute?
> price options?
> please PM me


As soon as the video is done, there will be a distribution mechanism available via the www.RonPaulVideoRevolution.com website.

Gigaplex, Bryan, and myself are currently working out the details.  Be assured that from the distribution side, we will be moving as fast as we can and Gigaplex is already moving as fast as he can to get it produced.

The website will be providing materials for self-replication of individuals as well as distribution at cost of the DVD's for those who cannot reproduce them themselves.

----------


## raille

> Hmm... My estimated download time is in the hundreds of hours. By the time this is done, I could have driven up to Iowa and picked up a copy. Why wasn't this compressed?
> 
> And are we going to see a torrent file? If so, then when.


Honestly, we didn't compress it because we were in a hurry to get it up and quite frankly I just wasn't thinking.

We will compress it and get it out there.  I am confused by the 100's of hours though.  Depending on connection it shouldn't be taking anyone more than an hour or two.  What type of connection do you have?

----------


## duffster

Awesome! Hope to see it up soon.

----------


## raille

> Awesome! Hope to see it up soon.


Ok, we zipped it, and it didn't compress down.  I apologize but I am completely unknowledgeable of video and video formats but it appears that the .dv format is already as compressed as it is going to get.

At 1.5 gig it should take about an hour on most broadband connections.  I am sure that Gigaplex will not object to us providing a torrent connection to the file as well once the video is completed.  The problem with putting the incomplete work in that much of a public forum should be obvious.  First impressions matter.

If you have a broadband connection and it is still moving that slowly, please let me know.  I have a few other servers available to me on different parts of the backbone that may function a little better from your location and we could mirror it.

----------


## duffster

I'm left my download at home (cable internet) running and I'm trying at work, as well. We've got business class internet herevery fastbut still the download is crawling. The connection keeps cutting in and out.

If I eventually do get it downloaded I'll convert it into H.264 which should be much, much smaller. And the quality will be good enough for people to preview the work that's been done.

----------


## mconder

I downloaded something called Operation Rescue the USA. Is this the same video this guy is pushing on this thread? It doesn't really have a lot about Ron Paul...just some old YouTube video. The rest if freedom to facism, etc. I really wish someone would make just a Ron Paul video...there is plenty of video and audio with Ron in it. Tons of awesome CSPAN video...we can't have a video that is just Ron Paul on the issues??? This video is not mainstream enough to convert people to Ron.

----------


## raille

> I'm left my download at home (cable internet) running and I'm trying at work, as well. We've got business class internet herevery fastbut still the download is crawling. The connection keeps cutting in and out.
> 
> If I eventually do get it downloaded I'll convert it into H.264 which should be much, much smaller. And the quality will be good enough for people to preview the work that's been done.


As I said, I am very ignorant of video, but if you could describe this process (what software to use, what options to select, etc), I would be more than happy to do that and post it as a second option.

That is odd about the connection.  It sounds like you may still have problems even with a smaller file.  Tell you what, if you have an ftp site or something that you know you have good connectivity with, and can give me information (in PM of course) to connect and upload the file, I will ask one of my guys to do that today.  It will only take about 20 minutes to transfer on most server-to-server communications.  That way, if you wanted, you could do the lossy compression on it and I could post that for others wanting a smaller download.

Just let me know what you want me to do.

Thanks.

----------


## raille

> I downloaded something called Operation Rescue the USA. Is this the same video this guy is pushing on this thread? It doesn't really have a lot about Ron Paul...just some old YouTube video. The rest if freedom to facism, etc. I really wish someone would make just a Ron Paul video...there is plenty of video and audio with Ron in it. Tons of awesome CSPAN video...we can't have a video that is just Ron Paul on the issues??? This video is not mainstream enough to convert people to Ron.


From the raw material they are using that I have seen which is what is posted.  It is all mainstream, all Ron Paul.  A lot about foriegn policy.

Just to make sure that people are getting the file since we have a report of one person not being able to retrieve it.  We have 46 downloads reported but can some people report whether or not they are successfully retrieving the entire file?

I downloaded once as a test but that may not be what people are experiencing.

Thanks.

Edit - P.S.  I will admit that this is a big reason why I wanted to see it before I donated and got involved as well.  It's important to stick with what Ron Paul stands for and not get distracted by anythinge else.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I successfully downloaded it.

----------


## DavyDuke17

Raille, I have done little with video editing, but from what I remember .dv is a pretty bloated, large format.  I do not know what format they will need it to be when they give it to the DVD manufacturer, but for sharing it online I would definitely suggest converting it to one of the MPEG formats, as doing that shrunk the couple of videos I made a ton and at least for me didn't noticeably reduce the quality.

I have ubuntu and it comes with this software called ffmpeg. There may be easier software, but I know this will work.  It is confusing at first because there is no GUI and you have to use it through a terminal in Ubuntu, but it definitely can convert from dv to mpeg and it is free software. I have never used it on windows, but it is cross-platform so it should work.  As far as exactly how to use it, you can probably find a nice tutorial through google that goes along with what files you want to transfer.

Here is some quick links:
Wikipedia Page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FFmpeg
Site to Download Windows Version: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ffmpeg

----------


## nayjevin

http://www.virtualdub.org/

is what i use for video compression / conversion on windows

----------


## ShaneC

So is there a public download link?

If my memory serves, you're not going to be able to compress the files via .zip, .rar, etc.  The only thing you could do to decrease the file size (and quality) is to transcode it, utilizing something like VirtualDubMod as listed above.

I can never seem to transcode files without screwing up the sync (something with my codec settings).

Anyway - 

If you can convert to DivX, Xvid, etc - I imagine you could get the size down to maybe 800meg or so (possibly less), but you will sacrafice quality.



Time to go back to work.

----------


## MidTN4Ron

I  downloaded it successfully yesterday.

----------


## duffster

I'm making an iPod compatible version right now.

You all _do_ have iPods, right?

----------


## nayjevin

> You all do have iPods, right?


right next to my iRaq

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rw2nkoGLhrE

----------


## raille

I use linux on many of my office machines so that shouldn't be a problem.  I will look into that as soon as I get a free moment.  I have to go back to the business that keeps me personally funded for a while so it won't be until late tonight or early in the morning when I can really look at this.




> Raille, I have done little with video editing, but from what I remember .dv is a pretty bloated, large format.  I do not know what format they will need it to be when they give it to the DVD manufacturer, but for sharing it online I would definitely suggest converting it to one of the MPEG formats, as doing that shrunk the couple of videos I made a ton and at least for me didn't noticeably reduce the quality.
> 
> I have ubuntu and it comes with this software called ffmpeg. There may be easier software, but I know this will work.  It is confusing at first because there is no GUI and you have to use it through a terminal in Ubuntu, but it definitely can convert from dv to mpeg and it is free software. I have never used it on windows, but it is cross-platform so it should work.  As far as exactly how to use it, you can probably find a nice tutorial through google that goes along with what files you want to transfer.
> 
> Here is some quick links:
> Wikipedia Page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FFmpeg
> Site to Download Windows Version: http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ffmpeg

----------


## Thomas_Paine

> Where is Arron when we really need him. Here a proven movie maker and we all would be willing to donate something for a Ron Dvd made buy Mr. Russo, could you please help Arron. Thanks for all you have done so far.
> 
>  And thanks Gigaplex if this is all real but we need the best of course for a the long term but for so short of notice for Iowa, great and thanks, good luck.


Aaron is dying if cancer

----------


## duffster

Okay. I've created an iPod version (10.8 MB) and a torrent file for it. Anyone have somewhere to host the torrent file?

----------


## raille

I think it is a bad idea to put this on torrent at this time, but will host it as long as no one objects.

In addition, we can host the new file as well.  Let me set you up an account on the website so that you can do this...  I REALLY should get back to work... 




> Okay. I've created an iPod version (10.8 MB) and a torrent file for it. Anyone have somewhere to host the torrent file?

----------


## duffster

If you can just upload the file to the website it may be a better option than torrenting. 10.8 Mb will be a lot less bandwidth load than 1.5 Gb.

:-D

----------


## raille

Thanks to duffster there is now a 10m version of the file, in MP4.  Should be viewable with QuickTime 7 or a video iPod.  It should be posted soon.  Now, I REALLY need to focus on work...   But will have more updates soon.  I really think this is going to work well.




> If you can just upload the file to the website it may be a better option than torrenting. 10.8 Mb will be a lot less bandwidth load than 1.5 Gb.
> 
> :-D

----------


## duffster

Here's a link directly to the MP4 video preview:
http://ronpaulvideorevolution.com/Po...eq=getit&lid=3

----------


## sunny

> Okay. I've created an iPod version (10.8 MB) and a torrent file for it. Anyone have somewhere to host the torrent file?


www.mininova.org

----------


## duffster

It's up on the above link now. I'd recommend just downloading from there. When a full length version is done, I'd be more than happy to make iPod versions and torrent them, though. Take Ron Paul with you!

----------


## BLS

Man, somebody needs a hug.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Very cute.

----------


## sunny

> It's up on the above link now. I'd recommend just downloading from there. When a full length version is done, I'd be more than happy to make iPod versions and torrent them, though. Take Ron Paul with you!


Is the name - "why i support ron paul"?

----------


## duffster

No. This is a preview of a new DVD that is being put together.

----------


## RohanT

I just saw the DVD Cover & I strongly suggest not to use "The Revolution Has Begun" slogan.

----------


## raille

> I just saw the DVD Cover & I strongly suggest not to use "The Revolution Has Begun" slogan.


I tend to agree with the sentiment of the statement.  However, instead of getting rid of revolution, changing it to rEVOLution (the Ron Paul Revolution logo) I think might do the trick.  When it's to the point of wide distribution, as long as Gigaplex doesn't object, we can look into different external packaging based on who's being targeted and provide some options.

I heard someone say in one of the forums to reign in your passion until they feel passionate as well.  Our passion may scare people off at first, until they learn WHY we are passionate.  I agree with this and therefore think it important to keep things very low key, letting our founding father's speak for us.  Using quotes from them allows you to get what you are feeling across but in a way that is comfortable and non-threatening.

So far, my line to draw in new Ron Paul supporters is something like this (modified depending on who I am talking to), "you know there is finally someone worth voting for for president.  I honestly don't speak as well about the issues as he does but if you go to youtube and search for Ron Paul you'll definitely get plenty of information and let me know what you think tom."

Very low key, very low pressure, but it get's the point across.  So far, 4 out of 5 people that come back to me are as passionate as I am and want to do everything that they can to help.  In several cases the one off that didn't is because of one of the following reasons:

1)  Hardcore socialist (not democrat).
2)  Never bothered to check out the videos (in this case, I provide a GENTLE reminder each day.
3)  Hardcore Republican (fallen so deeply into the propoganda, I am not sure they will ever get out.

Also, as an update for everyone.  My team did a little cleanup on the website so let me know what you think of the look.  

I have found a way to mass produce these cheaply and very professionally.  Nice covers and the whole bit.  I, like others, no doubt will have suggestions for improvement.  For instance, I would love to see some of his full length speeches from C-SPAN on it.  And maybe a DVD Menu that allows you to pick a set of issues like, "Iraq War/Foreign Policy", "Taxes and Fiscal Responsibility", etc.

Also, if anyone wants to volunteer.  We could use help on preparing the website.  It is a content management system and so makes it easy to modify the content.  No real web/html knowledge required.

Thanks.

----------


## DavyDuke17

Yeah, the "Revolution has Begun" may be a little too strong for some people, but kudos on the rest of it!  If the video turns out as good as the cover then you've truly made a great product.

----------


## RohanT

> ...*we can look into different external packaging based on who's being targeted and provide some options.*
> 
> I heard someone say in one of the forums to reign in your passion until they feel passionate as well.  Our passion may scare people off at first, until they learn WHY we are passionate.  I agree with this and therefore think it important to keep things very low key, letting our founding father's speak for us.  Using quotes from them allows you to get what you are feeling across but in a way that is comfortable and non-threatening....


You've got the right idea.  For instance, the current cover would be suitable for Ron Paul supporters while something along the lines of "Hope for America" should be presented to potential voters.

If you're interested in CSPAN footage, let me know and we'll arrange a file transfer.

----------


## Gigaplex

Too strong huh? Jeez guys, this was the toned done cover, lol

Really, I thought about it and decided that "The revolution has begun" would be best for my target audience. My target audience is NOT potential voters for 2008. My target audience is people that are so fed up with things that they would be willing to sacrifice a few hours of their Saturday and go to the straw poll. So it is a very different audience than most people would be going after with a Ron Paul DVD. If it looked like a presidential campaign video or a boring political documentary, my target audience would pitch it.

I should mention, I called the company doing the replication today and they said that the weekend does not count for the 10 day production estimate. That is what I assumed so no surprises here.

Jeff

----------


## DavyDuke17

I said too strong for some.. I think the cover looks fantastic and don't think you should change it.  If they are turned off because of the revolution thing, I doubt they will be open minded to his message anyways.

----------


## Gigaplex

Thanks Davy. Good point.

It's like I told Rallie earlier, the really hardcore neocons that we can't convince will vote for Ron in '08 even if they hate him because they'd rather vote for Satan than a democrat

----------


## nayjevin

easy just provide several covers for dowload (pdf) from your site

also the website should include recommendations for where to get mass DVD duplication

i think the work you guys have done looks extremely professional and HQ might link to the site when the completed product is available.

nice job guys, keep it up!

----------


## Electric Church

> First you ask for the file and now, you refuse to download it to look at it.   
> 
> Go away.


First I'm told to shut up because I want to see the product before considering a donation. Then I'm told not to donate if I do see and like the product because I questioned whether or not the product was legit, and now I'm being told to go away because i don't want to download a huge unknown file that will take up to two hours to download onto my hard drive. According to some usernames on this thread I'm just supposed to shut up and donate to a picture of a smiling blond guy or go away. 

Anyway I did download a file from http://ronpaulvideorevolution.com/Po...eq=getit&lid=3  and I only got about a 4 minute audio feed which includes part of the CNN debate, one of his appearances on CNN and one of his appearances with Tucker Carlson. So based on this I guess I’m just supposed to either shut up and go away or donate and try to convince others on this thread to do the same. 

Anyway I still need to SEE more product not just hear a few audio clips. I’m not rich like the anonymous Ron Paul forum member who donated $10,000 before this thread even started.

----------


## nayjevin

it's a video clip.  I tried to play it in winamp and got only the audio portion as well.

VLC will play it properly (it's also the best free video player available):

http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

----------


## RohanT

> I said too strong for some.. I think the cover looks fantastic and don't think you should change it.  If they are turned off because of the revolution thing, I doubt they will be open minded to his message anyways.


It's the other way around.  You don't hit 'em with "The Revolution Has Begun" right off the bat.  They won't be against the "revolution" _after_ they hear the message.

No offense, but "The Revolution Has Begun" doesn't cut it as an intro to the message.

----------


## Nabukadnezar

I can't wait for July 1 to see the whole video :O
What I've seen till now is great, especially the cover.

----------


## LibertyEagle

The use of the clenched fist on the cover is not a good idea.  At least in my youth, this type of thing was always associated with Marxism/Communism.  Not exactly what we want to associate with the good doctor.  Taken with the whole "Revolution" thing, that would just about turn off most of middle America before they even watched what was on the DVD.

Sorry.

----------


## Swmorgan77

> The use of the clenched fist on the cover is not a good idea.  At least in my youth, this type of thing was always associated with Marxism/Communism.  Not exactly what we want to associate with the good doctor.  Taken with the whole "Revolution" thing, that would just about turn off most of middle America before they even watched what was on the DVD.
> 
> Sorry.


I agree.  The association for anyone over 30, or anyone who is familiar with policial history, is that this is worldwide marxist/communist imagery.  That is pretty much the opposite of Ron Paul.  

I know that's not the point of YOUR message, but that is the association that people will make.

----------


## nayjevin

please post the dimensions/specs (margins etc) for a DVD cover.  I and those that know programs such as Adobe Indesign for graphic arts / print publishing experience will create several alternatives for the cover which you can then host on the 'downloads' section of the website.

----------


## american.swan

Look.  I think this is the right idea. 

1.  Mail the Iowa specific DVD's to the actual people who are going to vote in the "famous" poll.

2. Post the final version on bit torrent.

3.  SOMEONE ELSE who can do such things can easily make another video DVD OR CD-R about RON PAUL(maybe even from willing youtube authors) and post it here and let the "world" burn and copy it; sending it out to the masses in their local area.   (goal being to get the millions of Ron Paul youtube views to offline people as well.) 

Why wait for this DVD to be done?  Get another DVD started from Youtube authors or some such thing and post it and let everyone distribute it.

----------


## raille

Sounds good.  And this is the general idea.  I am going to make the website moderation accessible to anyone wanting to contribute and work on this.  We will host the actual files plus Torrent files.  Alternatives to the covers and even provide very low cost (the math comes out to about $.75 each) distribution for those that either want the professional look or can't do it themselves.  The math on that is based on me buying in massive bulk, getting the best bang for the buck in terms of quality and reselling to everyone at the exact same bulk prices that I will be getting.

However, please bear in mind that there is ONE huge problem with the youtube authors.  They are prone to use copyrighted and unapproved work (i.e. Stop Dreaming which is my favorite uses American Pie).  And while I am willing to donate any/all resources that I can, I cannot put my by business in jeorpardy with this sort of thing.

It is one thing to post something to youtube, and quite another to actively facilitate the distribution of copyrighted works.  C-Span footage and news clips fall under "Fair Use" but works such as songs cannot.

RohanT, I would love this C-Span footage and anything else you have.  I will setup an FTP account that you and others can upload this stuff to.




> Look.  I think this is the right idea. 
> 
> 1.  Mail the Iowa specific DVD's to the actual people who are going to vote in the "famous" poll.
> 
> 2. Post the final version on bit torrent.
> 
> 3.  SOMEONE ELSE who can do such things can easily make another video DVD OR CD-R about RON PAUL(maybe even from willing youtube authors) and post it here and let the "world" burn and copy it; sending it out to the masses in their local area.   (goal being to get the millions of Ron Paul youtube views to offline people as well.) 
> 
> Why wait for this DVD to be done?  Get another DVD started from Youtube authors or some such thing and post it and let everyone distribute it.

----------


## MsDoodahs

> Too strong huh? Jeez guys, this was the toned done cover, lol
> 
> Really, I thought about it and decided that "The revolution has begun" would be best for my target audience. My target audience is NOT potential voters for 2008. My target audience is people that are so fed up with things that they would be willing to sacrifice a few hours of their Saturday and go to the straw poll. So it is a very different audience than most people would be going after with a Ron Paul DVD. If it looked like a presidential campaign video or a boring political documentary, my target audience would pitch it.
> 
> I should mention, I called the company doing the replication today and they said that the weekend does not count for the 10 day production estimate. That is what I assumed so no surprises here.
> 
> Jeff


Who exactly is the target audience?  Straw poll voters in Iowa?

What is the demographic profile of the usual straw poll voter in Iowa?  

What method of introduction to RP and his ideas is best suited to reach people in the demographic that typically dominates the straw poll in Iowa?

I am not sure of the answers to those questions, but I suspect that IF your target audience is in the older demographic, then a cover that includes "revolution" and clenched fists is probably the wrong cover selection.

That sort of thing works well for younger people - not so well for older people.

----------


## MsDoodahs

Can someone who has seen the content let me know if the message in the DVD is geared to younger voters as well?  I would not want to hand out something that scares the crap out of my neighbors (where most of the people are older).  

They think I'm loopy enough already!

----------


## LibertyEagle

The clenched fist is very small and as I recall it is on the back of the cover.  But, it would be better if it was removed, in my opinion.

----------


## raille

I haven't seen any more than anyone else, but it seems very geared to letting Ron Paul speak on his own behalf.  It covers foreign policy/war from what I can tell so far.  And from the statements from Gigaplex, I think it will cover his general Liberty statements.

I have just contacted an amatuer film maker and video author and gave him my standard line of checking him out.  Hoping to get his and his various organizations' support/help on this project.  I will know tom. if he is on board.  Something that concerned me deeply is that the smeer campaign is on in DC (He lives/works in DC).

The things that they are accusing us of is insane.  DC is TERRIFIED of Ron Paul.  We are being heard and we are growing INSANELY fast and they are refusing to acknowledge it.  They still claim that there are 5 of us in our parents basement somehwere!

Keep calling everyone you know...  We HAVE to get these videos out.  And I hope that my friend is on board with us because we can produce a great deal of interest with youtube on the streets!




> Can someone who has seen the content let me know if the message in the DVD is geared to younger voters as well?  I would not want to hand out something that scares the crap out of my neighbors (where most of the people are older).  
> 
> They think I'm loopy enough already!

----------


## DavyDuke17

Is it going to be like a standard DVD with a main screen and categories that people can select? If you are doing categories I would suggest doing a category on the media smear against Paul and including this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY-KlYg9UME

----------


## raille

If it is not a standard dvd when they get done with it, then it will be when we get done with it for mass distribution.  My team will see to it.  So please send me all the footage you can and want to see as soon as I get the FTP site steup.  




> Is it going to be like a standard DVD with a main screen and categories that people can select? If you are doing categories I would suggest doing a category on the media smear against Paul and including this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY-KlYg9UME

----------


## raille

Ok, the public FTP site is now available.  Please upload any video's, video clips, etc that you would like to see as a part of this.

Still looking for people to help out on the website side of things....  

In order to upload files, 

ftp.ronpaulvideorevolution.com 

Username:
public 

Password
access

You can drop me an e-mail to let me know what you have uploaded to support@ronpaulvideorevolution.com

Thanks to everyone for their support and chipping in on this.  We only have a handful of weeks left before the race kicks off in earnest and it is important that we build up as much steam up front as possible.

On a side not, I make it a personal goal of mine to talk to at least 5 people a day about Ron Paul and I ask them to do the same, which isn't usually a hard sell once they come back to me with the same passion that I have!

Also, in no way do I want to make any comparison between Jimmy Carter and Ron Paul, but I would like to point out the Jimmy Carter won the election, not with money, but because his supporters were strong and willing to go door to door.  We can win a door to door election.  If you are an introvert (like myself), you can always pick a neighborhood other than your own to make it feel a little less uncomfortable.  Once we get this video produced, it will make going door to door so much easier but please don't wait for it.  There is likely one more week before we have everything on line for mass distribution and every day, indeed every hour matters!

Last comment...   Tomorrow is the final day before the next fund raising reporting.  If you can even squeeze out 10$ for the official Ron Paul campaign, it will make a huge difference in the end.  I just donated again.

----------


## literatim

You need to get rid of the yellow text on the DVD cover.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I have just contacted an amatuer film maker and video author and gave him my standard line of checking him out.  Hoping to get his and his various organizations' support/help on this project.  I will know tom. if he is on board.  Something that concerned me deeply is that the smeer campaign is on in DC (He lives/works in DC).
> 
> The things that they are accusing us of is insane.  DC is TERRIFIED of Ron Paul.  We are being heard and we are growing INSANELY fast and they are refusing to acknowledge it.  They still claim that there are 5 of us in our parents basement somehwere!


Well, raille, this is the best news I've heard all week!  Better than the best pep talk I have ever heard.  Thanks.   

Ya just gotta love it.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> I would really like to donate, but I would really like to see just even a small portion of the video first.  I agree with the other person's statement that you would have no problem with funding that many or even more copies if we could get some samples.
> 
> Honestly, this is a brilliant idea in general and we need a DVD like this.  It would be great if it had whatever promo style as the core but then a bunch of his speeches/interviews and such from C-Span and TV Shows, from a menu, that someone could watch as well if they wanted to dig deeper into him as a candidate without needing to go to youtube.
> 
> We could all then pass them out, and hopefully more people would join and do the same.  Essentially taking youtube to the streets.  I would even be willing to purchase a duplicator (at about $1000) and help those not inclined to be able to do it themselves by selling them at cost to anyone who wanted to pass them out (it costs about 25$ for a pack of a hundred DVD's at newegg.com, and I imagine could get them cheaper if we bought them in larger bulk).  I have someone who could run the duplicator full time (I own a software company).
> 
> I also have a friend who owns a printing company and could get him to print the covers (he has already printed signs for Ron Paul meetup groups) for really cheap.
> 
> These are just some thoughts.  And I understand that you are focused on Iowa, which is great and very important, but the more people that learn about him nationwide and put pressure on the news media and such to talk about him, the better his chances increase everywhere including Iowa.



I would suggest a duplicator that can also print on the dvd. You can then put them in clear soft plastic sleeves saving time by not printing covers and money. Plus it is the lightest wt. to save on mailing costs and one can carry hundreds in a small area.

If someone knows the answer to this, I must of missed it.  
Is this DVD playable on normal tv DVD players or just on computers?

.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Well, raille, this is the best news I've heard all week!  Better than the best pep talk I have ever heard.  Thanks.   
> 
> Ya just gotta love it.


Whats going on in DC?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Whats going on in DC?


Look back to what raille said.

----------


## beermotor

Whats the name of the torrent?  I'll seed for it.

----------


## literatim

For anyone that would want to burn their own DVDs to distribute. I would recommend get a LightScribe DVD burner which allows you to basically burn images on LightScribe DVD+/-R.

For DVD-Rs and DVD+Rs I recommend Verbatim. While they generally cost more, they are very rare to become coasters.

Someone would just need to create the image to burn onto the DVD. 

Newegg is always the best place to buy a DVD burner or DVD-/+Rs.

----------


## raille

I actually found a much better way.  I can have the DVD's produced in mass, including full color printing on the disk, and a beautiful full color gloss cardboard sleeve for about $.75 each.  So they will look far more professional and be quicker to get, etc etc.

We are gearing up for this and so we should be ready by the time Gig is ready.

I have started to put some effort directly into the website while waiting for hopefully some volunteers to step in and lend a hand...   hint hint... 

So it is looking better.  It has quotes, newsfeeds, etc.  I won't publicly promote it until we are fully ready, but if anyone wants to check it out and give me ideas and suggestions of volunteer to help, please let me know.  Let me know what you think.

Just a reminder that it is as www.ronpaulvideorevolution.com




> I would suggest a duplicator that can also print on the dvd. You can then put them in clear soft plastic sleeves saving time by not printing covers and money. Plus it is the lightest wt. to save on mailing costs and one can carry hundreds in a small area.
> 
> If someone knows the answer to this, I must of missed it.  
> Is this DVD playable on normal tv DVD players or just on computers?
> 
> .

----------


## raille

I checked on the cost of lightscribe disks and this is an excellent option for people wanting to do their own disks.  Thank you for mentioning it.  I thought light scribe disks were still really expensive.  This is an excellent option for people who want to do their own, it costs only a little more than $.75 each BUT it has the added convenience of being able to do them, when and as you need them.

For those doing their own disks, this is an excellent approach.

I am anxiously awaiting Sunday... 




> For anyone that would want to burn their own DVDs to distribute. I would recommend get a LightScribe DVD burner which allows you to basically burn images on LightScribe DVD+/-R.
> 
> For DVD-Rs and DVD+Rs I recommend Verbatim. While they generally cost more, they are very rare to become coasters.
> 
> Someone would just need to create the image to burn onto the DVD. 
> 
> Newegg is always the best place to buy a DVD burner or DVD-/+Rs.

----------


## RohanT

Normally I'd be all over the Verbatim as they are the best, but HP Lightscribe will work as well while being atleast $.20/per cheaper.
http://www.supermediastore.com/hp-li...-cake-box.html


Here's the lightscribe cover I'm using for my DVD:

----------


## raille

Can I get the file for this to share on the site?  And the ftp site is up now for the C-Span videos.  ftp.ronpaulvideorevolution.com user: public password: access




> Normally I'd be all over the Verbatim as they are the best, but HP Lightscribe will work as well while being atleast $.20/per cheaper.
> http://www.supermediastore.com/hp-li...-cake-box.html
> 
> 
> Here's the lightscribe cover I'm using for my DVD:

----------


## LibertyEagle

I just looked at the cover again and I am going to revise what I said earlier.  I think the mention of "Revolution" is more than alright in the context of its use on this cover.  The backdrop is a big picture of our Founding Fathers and one of the Constitution.  In fact, the use of the phrase "the Revolution has begun", I think is brilliant, in this context.  If anyone has not already taken a look at this, I highly recommend it.  Gig is to commended for all his effort.  Way to take the lead, Jeff!

I still don't like the clenched fist thing though, at all.  Seems to me a much better thing to use would be our flag.  But overall, the cover is great.

----------


## EvoPro

I agree LibertyEagle, with the background the revolution phrase will certainly make people curious.

The fist looks an awful lot like the howard stern fist, I think they promoted with the line "join the revolution."    But if it's true that it relates to communism I would take it off.

----------


## Lord Xar

How is all of this coming along? I saw the video - nice. Though the text at the end was hard to read at times... but nice overall. What is the plan of action.

----------


## Lord Xar

Where is the video.. I went to download it and its gone?

----------


## austinphish

donde?

----------


## Gigaplex

Good points about the fist logo. I will see about getting it removed but I would really like to have some type of organizational logo. For those of you that like to be the hero, please see if you can come up with another logo today. Just ideas are fine but providing me with an actual graphic is even better. Keep in mind DVD covers are 300dpi, not the usual 72 or whatever it is. So the logo needs to be in a big resolution. We can scale it down but scaling it up is not preferable. A 500px by 500px image would work but a bigger resolution is even better.

Thanks,
Jeff

----------


## TeeJay

Have you considered asking people to pass the video on to friends after viewing?
If done effectively, this could increase viewing rates by 2 - 3 times.
The request could be placed on the cover or within the video or both.

----------


## raille

It is still there, under main downloads.  I didnt want to move it to the new Video section because that is for the complete version.  Main Downloads will be deleted once we have the actual video up.




> Where is the video.. I went to download it and its gone?

----------


## raille

It may not fit but I kinda of like the Revolution logo that everyone is using.  How are things looking?




> Good points about the fist logo. I will see about getting it removed but I would really like to have some type of organizational logo. For those of you that like to be the hero, please see if you can come up with another logo today. Just ideas are fine but providing me with an actual graphic is even better. Keep in mind DVD covers are 300dpi, not the usual 72 or whatever it is. So the logo needs to be in a big resolution. We can scale it down but scaling it up is not preferable. A 500px by 500px image would work but a bigger resolution is even better.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeff

----------


## raille

Oh and Gogaplex, can you repost the donation information?  I think we all (including myself) need it again, and it would be easier than digging back through the thread.

Thanks.

----------


## cujothekitten

Hey Gigaplex, I don't know if you got my e-mail a while ago but I said I would take care of the DVD art if you needed it.  If you're having any problems with the stuff you currently have you can use what I did, it basicly just needs some screenshots and body copy.  Here's some samples of what I have.  If you like it I'll send you the source files.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> *Donations can be sent to the following paypal account*:
> jhenderson99@gmail.com


This is an excerpt from the 1st post in the thread.

----------


## raille

if you can upload the source files to

ftp.ronpaulvideorevolution.com
username : public
password : access

I will add it to the publicly available options for covers.

Thanks.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Just my opinion but I think the DVD surface should be like the Ron Paul business card and provide as much info on Paul to entice the people to play it and what valuable source of wasted ad space. Then it doesn't need the more expensive hard covers but enables you to just use clear plastic soft covers and which are lighter to ship.

----------


## krott5333

if you are going to use a picture of Ron Paul, PLEASE use this one:

it is by far his best picture....

----------


## raille

I agree.  The liberty card as a base would be great.  I like the original cover as well.  After all of the discussion here, and privately with Gig about it, I had decided I agreed with Gig's reasoning.  But I have to say this, the statement about revolution on the back cover is rather harsh (last peaceful chance).  And while it may be designed to get attention, I can see Fox news running with that to scare people away from us.

Now that Fox news, and the other campaigns are really beginning to fight us in earnest, it becomes more important than ever to spread Ron Paul's message as he delivers it, 100% about Peace, Prosperity and Freedom.  It is vital that we don't use the same tactics that our opponents do.  I think this core message is what we should use to get people's attention.

That message is what got my attention, and caused me to listen to him.  Dr. Paul is right, the message is powerful and we need to stick with it.  It is what has gotten us this far and continues to cause us to grow.

The message convinces us, his integrity is why we choose him to represent us.  Let's make that clear.

So I have to unfortunatly re-raise my initial objections to the harsh language.  People are watching us now, and people will judge Ron Paul based on the actions and decisions of his supporters, so let's show them what we are really about and avoid deceptive or controversial approaches to getting attention.  That is not the kind of attention that we want.

Candidates in Dr. Paul's words win on the peace platform!

So here are my suggestions which I think have been echoed previously.  

1) References to revolution should be the revolution logo to show that it is a revolution of love.
2) Removal of the fist (which you already did/are doing).
3) Removal of the Sheep rating.
4) Changing any language which may infer something other than a love/revolution.

Please remember that this is what has carried him this far and will carry him into the Oval Office.




> Just my opinion but I think the DVD surface should be like the Ron Paul business card and provide as much info on Paul to entice the people to play it and what valuable source of wasted ad space. Then it doesn't need the more expensive hard covers but enables you to just use clear plastic soft covers and which are lighter to ship.

----------


## krott5333

has the dvd been uploaded yet?

----------


## raille

The only ammunition Fox and the rest have against Dr. Paul is that his supporters are a bunch of fringe whack jobs.  Which couldn't be further from the truth but it is important to not give them anything which they could butcher and use to convince the American people.

----------


## raille

Not yet.  I'll call Gig and see where things stand.




> has the dvd been uploaded yet?

----------


## LibertyEagle

raille, 

If you feel strongly about this, it would probably be a good idea to send Gig an email.
His email address is in the 1st post of the thread.

----------


## raille

Actually, I just got off the phone with him and he understood where I was going with my statements and so agreed to let us discuss changes to the verbage in the last paragraph for him to rewrite the negative connation.  We have to hurry with any discussion though as things are getting down to the wire.

As far as status, I went ahead and got an update from him and they are still working on getting the last piece in.  Once done, it will take some time to render.  Remember he had said that he was getting together with the editor to work on things this Sunday.  Which means they are still working.  For some reason, I had gotten it into my head that they would be done today.

But they are very close.

So if we re-wrote the last paragraph, changed the Revolution to the revolution logo on the "binding" and changed the fists all of my concerns would go away.  I honetsly think that changing the fist to a flag wouldn't be bad.  We are retaking the symbol of the flag and what America stands for, and what it means to be a Patriot.  But I understand that may turn off those who have not already heard Ron's message which would be potential supporters.

Personally, I am of the mind that the last paragraph shuld say something that does something of the following in a concise way,

talk about the revolution of peace, talk about pulling out of the war, talk about freedom and liberty, talk about the strength of support that we already have, etc...

It's a tough one because it has to fit into that small space...  so whatever it is has to be concise.  a rallying cry of some nature would be a bonus....

Any ideas?




> raille, 
> 
> If you feel strongly about this, it would probably be a good idea to send Gig an email.
> His email address is in the 1st post of the thread.

----------


## Gigaplex

Here are some more specifics on the logo:

I am thinking it will be an organizational logo that can be used for future products. A flag might not look like an organizational logo because it is used for so many things. I am not sure what we will do yet - still thinking on this one. If nothing else, maybe the sons of liberty flag because that is distinct enough, patriotic because it reminds people of the American flag and it is extremely easy to make. Let me know if you guys come up with something else.

Also, I can't get a hold of Neal. If he doesn't have the time to do more graphics work, I might be able to do it myself because I have a little photoshop experience. I just need to get his source file. It's been fairly easy to get a hold of him in the past so I am not too worried yet.

----------


## raille

lol...  Do you know what I came up with for a change?  You are going to laugh...  Changing "one last" to the word "the" is enough to change the whole subtext of the statement.




> Here are some more specifics on the logo:
> 
> I am thinking it will be an organizational logo that can be used for future products. A flag might not look like an organizational logo because it is used for so many things. I am not sure what we will do yet - still thinking on this one. If nothing else, maybe the sons of liberty flag because that is distinct enough, patriotic because it reminds people of the American flag and it is extremely easy to make. Let me know if you guys come up with something else.
> 
> Also, I can't get a hold of Neal. If he doesn't have the time to do more graphics work, I might be able to do it myself because I have a little photoshop experience. I just need to get his source file. It's been fairly easy to get a hold of him in the past so I am not too worried yet.

----------


## EvoPro

I added this fade effect to maybe make it look a little more professional, I don't know if I succeeded.  But I uploaded the whole version of it to the private ftp.

Shouldn't it say "Ron Paul for President 2008" prominetly somewhere on the back or on the front?

----------


## literatim

The yellow text is just blinding, it is a bad contrast to the rest of the DVD cover. The DVD cover is also just way too cluttered.




> 


I like that DVD cover.




> Normally I'd be all over the Verbatim as they are the best,


As I said, yes Verbatim are more expensive, but Verbatim also make fewer coasters.

----------


## Electric Church

go here to donate now: http://www.ronpaul2008.com/

----------


## duffster

Is the video done yet? This project seems to really be floundering. Especially if it got a $10,000 grant. I'm now downloading/seeding some other DVD image (RON_PAUL_2008.iso).

When will we get to see/share this video?

----------


## Gigaplex

Hi guys,
We got everything pieced together last night. Steve set his hard drive to defrag last night before we export. It was 50% fragmented from editing. After that comes the export and upload. I'll let you know.

Jeff

----------


## Nathan Hale

I like the flag cover and CD design.

----------


## Santana28

And for something so important- SIMPLE IS BETTER!

The flag cover will be much more easily recieved than something full of information and potentially off-putting statements about "revolution" and such. 

The text should perhaps be a little larger, but other than that i think it would work wonderfully. If you really want information, but the information from the small cards that are handed out on the back about Ron Paul winning the polls and being #1. 

Most people are politically apathetic, and don't want to think too hard. They also don't want people "offending" them in regards to their choice of politician. 

For Iowa definitely - go simple, patriotic, and to the point. Don't press "Revolution" and all that stuff.. save it for Chicago where that message needs to be heard. 

Just my opinion... and my husband who is a graphic designer with a psychology degree happens to agree with me

----------


## raille

As long as it isn't controversial, I am ok with whatever the choice is.  For our own personal distributions, we can choose how we want it to go out.  In this case, however, he's the one doing the distribution so regardless of what we think might work better, as long as we can all agree something isn't too controversial then I support it.

Btw, I am trying to seed for RohanT's video as well, but having issues with bit torrent.  I would also like to see at least one of these DVD's contain material from David Walker (comptroller of the US), either the 60 Minutes spot, or his self distributed DVD speeches.  They back Ron up 100%!  And HE IS the man who understands the fiscal situation of the US.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I've never heard of that, raille.  Do you have a url to hear this stuff from David Walker?

----------


## BW4Paul

> And for something so important- SIMPLE IS BETTER!
> 
> The flag cover will be much more easily recieved than something full of information and potentially off-putting statements about "revolution" and such. 
> 
> The text should perhaps be a little larger, but other than that i think it would work wonderfully. If you really want information, but the information from the small cards that are handed out on the back about Ron Paul winning the polls and being #1. 
> 
> Most people are politically apathetic, and don't want to think too hard. They also don't want people "offending" them in regards to their choice of politician. 
> 
> For Iowa definitely - go simple, patriotic, and to the point. Don't press "Revolution" and all that stuff.. save it for Chicago where that message needs to be heard. 
> ...


^^^ This is excellent advice. The word "Revolution" implies protests, violence, and bloodletting-- many people will be turned off by it on the cover of a DVD.

----------


## raille

"David Walker" GAO  If you search for that in google video, you will get the 60 Minutes spot.  If you search for it on youtube you will get the video he is distributing.  I can't get the exact URL's because I am at a client site which prohibits A LOT of urls including youtube and google video.

I will post the exact URL's tonight though.




> I've never heard of that, raille.  Do you have a url to hear this stuff from David Walker?

----------


## raille

Here is the 60 minutes link:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...arch&plindex=0


Video David Walker released:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIgrxpp97OQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXr_Ga_n0pY

Sorry that took so long.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Thanks, Raille.

----------


## LibertyEagle

We're running out of time on this, aren't we?  If it's going to take a week to produce and all.

----------


## EvoPro

Just looking to get some opinions on this.  I think this is the cover gigaplex is going with?  I'm not so sure about the sons of liberty flag, I wouldn't recognize it.  It may make it look kind of cultish.  I like the simple design of the US flag cover posted on the last page, but I also like the constitution and founding fathers in this one...  What would Ron Paul do?

----------


## Gigaplex

Yes we are getting a bit close on time. We can still make it but I am considering an alternative plan that might be more effective for Iowa. First, let me explain the Iowa process a bit more.

The first big event for Iowa is the straw poll. This is an unofficial poll but has a big psychological impact. It will determine if it will be easy or hard to win the caucus.

The caucus, of course, is the main event. In some states, the votes for the entire state is just totalled and they see who wins. In Iowa, it is different (and a lot harder for grassroots candidates). There are around 2000 districts in Iowa. Each has something like 1000-2000 people (I don't remember the exact average). Each district will elect their own delegate that will go on to the next level. I don't remember exactly what the different levels are but it is something like district, county, region, state. So in each level, they will be electing a delegate to go on to the next level until they get to the state level and that person will choose the candidate to nominate. It is a screwy process but that is how it will work until we can take over the GOP 

So here is the alternative plan:

The current DVD, geared towards the straw poll, is uploaded to a server and everyone burns their own copies and distributes in Iowa. People from out of state can burn copies and then mail them to our group's materials coordinator if they want to help. While this is going on, the DVD can be further polished, we can talk more about the different changes people want and hopefully raise more funding. The latest ISO would be uploaded as they get done so that people are always burning the best available. These DVDs are distributed up until the straw poll.

Once the DVD is polished to our satisfaction and we have enough funding, we go to mass production with a DVD geared towards the caucus. If we get 30,000 of these, we can hit up every district in Iowa with 15 DVDs. We would have a lot more time to distribute and so could probably talk to the person at the door, target certain demographics, make sure it is only people that will watch the DVD and basically cherry pick. The assumption I would make is that at least one of those 15 people would get active. I think it is reasonable to think that one active person in each of the 2000 districts would win us the caucus.

I am starting to lean towards this plan, what do you guys think? Rush it to win the straw poll or strategically go after the caucus?

----------


## Nabukadnezar

let's win both

----------


## Gigaplex

I think we can win both. One of the other reasons I am leaning towards mass distribution for the caucus rather than the straw poll is because the event in Iowa last saturday went unbelievably well. The director of the GOP said it is the biggest rally for a presidential candidate in Iowa ever in the history of America! So things are looking much better for the straw poll than before.

We can probably get a lot of straw DVDs distributed by having people burn them at home anyway. Certainly not 30,000 but maybe a few thousand. Plus the few thousand would go out to cherry picked people rather than random people. If we did mass production for the straw poll it would be random people. So really it might be just as effective. Having the 30,000 go towards a more targeted approach might give us a bigger bang for the buck.

----------


## Dave

Gigaplex,

First - thanks for all your hard work on this. It was great to see you again at the rally Saturday.

My opinion - let's keep the push on this for the Straw Poll. We've got to take this movement one step at a time and the next step is winning the Aug. 11 Ames Straw Poll. If we bomb at that it will matter much less what we do in preparation for the January caucus.

Think about it...we had 6 days to prepare for the RP rally and all efforts went into making that a success - and we succeeded. Now we have to focus like a laser on our next objective - winning the Straw Poll. We have less than 6 weeks to prepare. There is no point in worrying about our caucus effort until after Ames.

HQ put us on task for the June 30 rally and we kicked butt. Now they've charged us with winning in Ames - let's put 100% of our effort into that. We'll worry about caucus strategy later.

Maybe you could contact HQ but I'm just positive they will tell us that all efforts should be focused on Ames right now. Maybe get opinions from John or from Joe Seehusen or from the guy who is funding so much of your project.

----------


## Gigaplex

Dave, I completely understand where you're coming from. It is a tough call though because the company I was going through for replication originally told me it would take 10 days for me to have the DVDs in my hand. Then he tells me there is a 3 day proofing process of the cover, and that shipping will take many days and he just keeps pushing it out. I am not having much better luck with other companies either. We are talking business days too, weekends don't count. I wonder if there are more delays that he isn't telling me about.

Basically, the way it looks is that if we went to production today, we'd get the DVDs around June 26th unless anything went wrong. We still would have those two weekends before the straw poll to distribute but we could be down to one weekend if there were any delays or no weekends if there were major delays. So still possible, but really pushing it.

----------


## Lord Xar

> Dave, I completely understand where you're coming from. It is a tough call though because the company I was going through for replication originally told me it would take 10 days for me to have the DVDs in my hand. Then he tells me there is a 3 day proofing process of the cover, and that shipping will take many days and he just keeps pushing it out. I am not having much better luck with other companies either. We are talking business days too, weekends don't count. I wonder if there are more delays that he isn't telling me about.
> 
> Basically, the way it looks is that if we went to production today, we'd get the DVDs around June 26th unless anything went wrong. We still would have those two weekends before the straw poll to distribute but we could be down to one weekend if there were any delays or no weekends if there were major delays. So still possible, but really pushing it.


maybe they are deliberately slowing things up because they know what you will do with the DVD's and they don't support Ron Paul. I tend to be a paronoid sort :-)

----------


## raille

Did you try the company that I sent you?  They seemed very willing to work within time constraints.

Btw, I have my team working on something that could be extremely huge.  Please stay tuned for that.  It is an approach from a different front where our large groups of supporters could really make a tremendous difference.

I firmly belief that it will help this short time that we have seem like we have a lifetime to get it done with as fast as we can move.  I don't want to go into the details until I can produce something which should be in the next few days.  The best part?  It is 100% free to all those who choose to particpate and yet will make a HUGE difference.  The entire cost will be consumed by myself, my company and my staff.




> Dave, I completely understand where you're coming from. It is a tough call though because the company I was going through for replication originally told me it would take 10 days for me to have the DVDs in my hand. Then he tells me there is a 3 day proofing process of the cover, and that shipping will take many days and he just keeps pushing it out. I am not having much better luck with other companies either. We are talking business days too, weekends don't count. I wonder if there are more delays that he isn't telling me about.
> 
> Basically, the way it looks is that if we went to production today, we'd get the DVDs around June 26th unless anything went wrong. We still would have those two weekends before the straw poll to distribute but we could be down to one weekend if there were any delays or no weekends if there were major delays. So still possible, but really pushing it.

----------


## Gigaplex

Rallie, we would need to do new artwork in order to get those cardboard sleeves. It might end up taking just as long too because we have to put the discs in the sleeves.

----------


## Gigaplex

I guess it may be possible to have them burn the discs and we pass them out in regular white paper sleeves until we get artwork to have them make cardboard sleeves. There may be some options. I'll take a look at it.

----------


## raille

They will do the print cover art as well..  Just send them our scraps, and his platform (never voted to raise taxes, freedom, etc etc, we all know the campaign lines by heart)...  Or maybe someone here could do it.

The clear sleeves would work, because that company will do a 4 color print process on the disks without additional charge.  So we could do that until we got everything stuffed...  And at the price difference may make it worth it....




> I guess it may be possible to have them burn the discs and we pass them out in regular white paper sleeves until we get artwork to have them make cardboard sleeves. There may be some options. I'll take a look at it.

----------


## beermotor

If they'll print on the discs, screw sleeves/cases, just use the clear ones.  Gotta get 'em out there as soon as possible, because they will be getting passed around by family members, friends, etc.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'm with beermotor.  They'll look plenty nice with printed discs.  We need to get the things distributed so they can do some good.

----------


## Gigaplex

Okay, so then there is the question of how much and what kind of distribution. If we just passed them out at key events, I think we could do 5000. The packaging really would probably not be that big of an issue if we were passing these out at events. I think most would watch it whether it was a clear case or a cardboard case in that situation and so it may not even be cost efficient to make cardboard cases for that method of distribution.

To get very much more out than that, I bet we would need to do the porch method (dropping it on people's porches in key locations). I'm not sure how well the porch method will work with this kind of packaging though. So here's an idea. I bet the DVD box cases could be made at this factory I've been working with in a lot less than 16 days if it was just the boxes and no insertion was needed. If that is the case, we could have one factory making the discs and one making the boxes and get everything much, much faster. I think we could do a lot more discs than boxes since we would be distributing some at events in clear sleeves.

The only thing I worry about is if we would be able to insert all those discs. I might just take a stack of 25 or 50 DVDs tonight and just see how long it takes me to put them in cases so we have an idea. I don't have enough clear sleeves to test how long for that so if anyone does, please test it out and let me know.

----------


## nayjevin

4-5 PER MINUTE.  print em with labels on the disk.  get-r-dunn

----------


## TheEvilDetector

> Dave, I completely understand where you're coming from. It is a tough call though because the company I was going through for replication originally told me it would take 10 days for me to have the DVDs in my hand. Then he tells me there is a 3 day proofing process of the cover, and that shipping will take many days and he just keeps pushing it out. I am not having much better luck with other companies either. We are talking business days too, weekends don't count. I wonder if there are more delays that he isn't telling me about.
> 
> Basically, the way it looks is that if we went to production today, we'd get the DVDs around June 26th unless anything went wrong. We still would have those two weekends before the straw poll to distribute but we could be down to one weekend if there were any delays or no weekends if there were major delays. So still possible, but really pushing it.


Why don't you submit smaller orders to more companies? That way not only you get it all done faster, but you wont have all your eggs in one basket.

----------


## raille

This would increase the cost by 4 times (1/4 the amount of DVDs).  What makes it cheap is doing a single large order.




> Why don't you submit smaller orders to more companies? That way not only you get it all done faster, but you wont have all your eggs in one basket.

----------


## TheEvilDetector

I understand economy of scale but if time is more precious than money given the importance of the goal than it is a valid alternative. In any case it is only a humble suggestion.

----------


## LibertyEagle

For distribution, you may want to think about putting a call out for help from a couple of neighboring states' Meetup groups.  

I'm also wondering if it might be a good idea to lead someone with a tri-fold and then ask then if they would be interested in viewing a DVD that goes in more depth on his stances on issues.  That way, there might be far less tossed DVDs.

----------


## Roxi

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bojo68 View Post
> Dumb question. How many people have dvd players? I just found out that I don't.(put one in the puter and it threw up) I'm wondering if there are 30000 dvd players in Iowa.
> Uhm. I thought everyone had a DVD player.



we dont have one....our projector hooks up to PC

----------


## TexMac

> regular white paper sleeves....


Why not do the paper sleeves and have some stickers printed up to go on them?  Stickers could even be printed on home printers.

----------


## nayjevin

having to stuff cd's into envelopes should not slow this project down.  it's absurd to think so.  get the DVD's label printed right away -- it's the part you definitely know you'll need no matter what else you do -- and deal with the rest when they arrive.  time is of the essence.

----------


## sickmint79

i am eagerly awaiting an iso so that i can distribute this dvd to everyone that i encounter throughout my day.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> i am eagerly awaiting an iso so that i can distribute this dvd to everyone that i encounter throughout my day.


There are others already available you might want to take a look at for your immediate purpose:

http://www.srchost.com/ronpaul/viewtopic.php?t=124

----------


## Nabukadnezar

July 5 and still no DVD. I'm out on vacation for a few weeks.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5023

----------


## LibertyEagle

> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5023


What subforum is this in?

----------


## beermotor

This one, News & discussion.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Shouldn't we make sure it also gets put into the Campaign Material subforum?

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## Man from La Mancha

> What subforum is this in?


Subforum http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5023

Here is something I posted earlier. Once you download Azureus 3 and opened the program go to the tabs up at the top that says home then you just click on this link below, hit open  and it will download. Then use file to burn DVD

http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/372...02.TPB.torrent

old post

I down loaded last night Azureus 3 on to my win xp 2.3 mhz computer and within 3 min of receiving it I started downloading the DVD. Even though the little smiley tracker face stayed yellow I was receiving an average of 80kbs, sometimes as much as 150. My uploading is around 40. My problem for not faster speeds is my second inline modem for my phone service.

As far as the DVD is. Given what he had to work with I think it's very good. The music is sometimes too loud compared to the speaking and some words were hard to read at the begining clip with flag waving behind it. I think just a blue screen would of been better. There's plenty of flag in the wind behind it anyway.

Well done, I know this a very time consuming process that can take dozens of hours of work so I really appreciate it. I've looked at about 1/3 of it.

I wish the Ron Paul 2008 website could have a big library of high quality videos to use

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Subforum http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5023
> 
> I wish the Ron Paul 2008 website could have a big library of high quality videos to use


I agree, but wouldn't this be horribly expensive to host?  Is this something that we can take up a collection to do on our own, that we can leave them out of, except for sending us the raw high-res video?  

What do you think?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Subforum http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5023
> 
> Here is something I posted earlier. Once you download Azureus 3 and opened the program go to the tabs up at the top that says home then you just click on this link below, hit open  and it will download. Then use file to burn DVD
> 
> http://torrents.thepiratebay.org/372...02.TPB.torrent
> 
> old post
> 
> I down loaded last night Azureus 3 on to my win xp 2.3 mhz computer and within 3 min of receiving it I started downloading the DVD. Even though the little smiley tracker face stayed yellow I was receiving an average of 80kbs, sometimes as much as 150. My uploading is around 40. My problem for not faster speeds is my second inline modem for my phone service.
> ...


What do you think about putting the link to this torrent under Campaign Material on this forum (under Take Action)?  Isn't that where people will most likely look for things like this?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=45

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Good idea and if people have trouble with it we can help and I'm not the best expert but someone can

----------


## duffster

So when is the Iowa DVD going to be done? I hate to sound annoyed, but it supposedly had $10,000 donated for it, multiple professionals or semi-pros working on it, and was promised last Sunday!

----------


## nayjevin

> Shouldn't we make sure it also gets put into the Campaign Material subforum?


It already is, as a sticky 'BIG LIST of free downloadable campaign material'

Not many people look there, honestly.

----------


## ARealConservative

> It already is, as a sticky 'BIG LIST of free downloadable campaign material'
> 
> Not many people look there, honestly.


http://ronpaulvideorevolution.com/PostNuke/index.php

I see no download for the movie on this site.

----------


## JS4Pat

So is the video posted somewhere online for viewing?

If so - please provide a link.

----------


## Gigaplex

I have had the DVD done since monday and in iso format as early as yesterday. The latest is being uploaded right now.

I have been trying to figure out how to get around the 13-18 days that it usually takes to make these DVDs and I think I have the solution. The company I am currently talking to can put a rush on it for $500 extra and have the whole thing done in 5 business days. It sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. It is the artwork that takes the most time. The discs can be made pretty quick (like 1-3 days). The artwork has already been uploaded and is ready to go right this minute. I think I will be able to go to production today.

----------


## Estanislao

We'll be needing a bunch for SC as well.

----------


## JS4Pat

> I have had the DVD done since monday and in iso format as early as yesterday. The latest is being uploaded right now.
> 
> I have been trying to figure out how to get around the 13-18 days that it usually takes to make these DVDs and I think I have the solution. The company I am currently talking to can put a rush on it for $500 extra and have the whole thing done in 5 business days. It sounds like a pretty sweet deal to me. It is the artwork that takes the most time. The discs can be made pretty quick (like 1-3 days). The artwork has already been uploaded and is ready to go right this minute. I think I will be able to go to production today.


Is there a reason why you can't just post the entire DVD to You Tube for us to view?

If it's good - the donations will follow very quickly...

----------


## LibertyEagle

Remember that this video is geared towards Iowans, so it will need some additional work before we use it elsewhere.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Is there a reason why you can't just post the entire DVD to You Tube for us to view?
> 
> If it's good - the donations will follow very quickly...


You mean google video, I assume.     The thing is way too long for YouTube.

----------


## JS4Pat

> You mean google video, I assume.     The thing is way too long for YouTube.


So there is no way for us to view it?

----------


## LibertyEagle

I didn't say that.  I said if, when it is available, someone wanted to upload it for direct viewing, it should be uploaded to Google video, instead of splitting it into upteen parts to put it on Youtube.

----------


## raille

I will check to see if the upload is complete and finish posting it to the site.  If anyone has any other video's or torrent files, please upload them.  I have already set up the servers as a Torrent host for RohanT's video which is hopefully speeding up downloads for most of you since my servers can do a full upload blast with no speed restrictions.

Right now, I have my team working on another project that is just as important for the campaign so I will need anyone who wants to get my attention to do something with this project or files by sending me an e-mail at kcollins at oghames dot com .  

I am still as dedicated to helping Gigaplex with this project, but I had to look at what I could use my resources to provide that others could not and found something.  I am tremendously excited about it and will hopefully we will be ready to release by Monday.

Btw, as far as a logo...  We could revamp the peace sign, maybe a cross between a peace sign and an american flag?  just an idea.

Thanks,
     Kevin

----------


## nayjevin

> http://ronpaulvideorevolution.com/PostNuke/index.php
> 
> I see no download for the movie on this site.


There are 2 DVD projects.  RohanT's is complete, Gigaplex's is not yet available.

Both are linked in 'campaign materials' sticky entitled "BIG LIST free downloadable materials"

----------


## Gigaplex

My movie will go on Google so you guys can see it but I am more concerned with getting this in production right now. There is no time to raise additional funding so I am going to production with what I got. Any donations made now might not clear in time or get transferred to my account in time and there is definitely not time to wait for people to watch it. If we had an extra couple weeks, I'm sure the rest of the funding would materialize but we will get 10-15 thousand DVDs out for this project and I think that will have a pretty big impact even though it is below my target.

Anyway, the next priority after getting this in production is getting it on Google.

Jeff

----------


## shrugged0106

Is there anyone who could draft "downloading and burning DVD's for dummy's" for those of us who have some moderate technology in PC's but not the experience?  I would say to make it something a child could understand, but that would make it too tough for me!!  lol

I will burn and distribute if I can learn how.

sorry for sounding like an idiot

----------


## nayjevin

Will do in 'campaign materials'

gimme 5 minutes

----------


## nayjevin

I've tried to explain how to download and burn RohanT's DVD via Bit Torrent here:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...2483#post52483

----------


## shrugged0106

> I've tried to explain how to download and burn RohanT's DVD via Bit Torrent here:
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...2483#post52483


 

Thanks!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Is there anyone who could draft "downloading and burning DVD's for dummy's" for those of us who have some moderate technology in PC's but not the experience?  I would say to make it something a child could understand, but that would make it too tough for me!!  lol
> 
> I will burn and distribute if I can learn how.
> 
> sorry for sounding like an idiot


I'm glad you asked.  I need the same thing.

----------


## JS4Pat

> I'm glad you asked.  I need the same thing.


Me Too.

I have high speed internet access, a DVD Burner and plenty of recordable DVDs.

Just need the step by step instructions...

----------


## duffster

> Is there anyone who could draft "downloading and burning DVD's for dummy's" for those of us who have some moderate technology in PC's but not the experience?  I would say to make it something a child could understand, but that would make it too tough for me!!  lol


For those on Macs, it's as simple as dragging the ISO image into Disk Utility and clicking the "Burn" icon.

----------


## Gigaplex

Things went pretty well today. The master disc is on a plane right now heading to the glass master building in California. After negotiations, I ended up with a deal for 13,500 DVDs with the stipulation that it be done by July 13th. Shipping is then 3 business days putting it at the 18th. That will give us 3 weekends to distribute before the straw poll.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Jeff:

How about contacting Meetup groups in surrounding states to come help you guys get these DVDs distributed?

----------


## duffster

Great job!

Now can we start torrenting this sucker? And I still think a video iPod version of some of RP's stuff would be really cool.

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

Some of us are doing calling to IA caucus attendees or other good lists.  If we get some people we think could use a DVD, could we PayPal you the $ for the postage and send the addresses?

Or would it be better to buy 100 from you and mail them ourselves?

----------


## Gigaplex

Oooh, good idea, Scribbler. Are selling the DVDs to them or buying them yourselves? How many should I reserve for you?

----------


## Gigaplex

You can start torrenting it. It is fully uploaded.

I will have it up as a google video as soon as possible.

----------


## Dave

> Some of us are doing calling to IA caucus attendees or other good lists. If we get some people we think could use a DVD, could we PayPal you the $ for the postage and send the addresses?


Great idea. Beyond that, when we come across true Ron Paul fans in Iowa, maybe we could encourage them to give us some money to see to it that more Iowans get a copy of the DVD.

I'll put my $ where my mouth is, Gigaplex. Next time I see you, if you give me one DVD I'll give you $100.

Thanks again to Gigaplex and the hero on these forums who gave BIG $ to help make this happen (and anyone else who helped and donated).

----------


## nayjevin

> You can start torrenting it. It is fully uploaded.


Where?

----------


## Scribbler de Stebbing

> Oooh, good idea, Scribbler. Are selling the DVDs to them or buying them yourselves? How many should I reserve for you?


What would it cost you to send me 50 of them via media mail for starters?  Or 100.  Not sure.  We would mail them for free to Iowans who sound like they WILL go to the straw poll and COULD support RP but need more info.

----------


## Gigaplex

Well, I paid about ten cents a disc for shipping but that is freight so it might be a little more expensive than that.

----------


## nayjevin

You can send via 'media mail' post office, it's by far the cheapest.

Too bad we can't get the rate for 'material for the blind'  I'm sure we can all agree that's exactly what non-ronpaul supporters are!

----------


## raille

PHONE CAMPAIGN:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ed=1#post57300

What I was organizing was something similar to this.  They beat me to the punch.  It's important that we all get involved in this.  We can reach all 1.7 million households in about 3 weeks if we get 10000 volunteers to make even only 10 calls a day, or 1000 volunteers to make 100 calls a day.

Even if all you can do is a few phone calls a day, please follow this link and sign up for the project.  A win at the Iowa straw poll as gigaplex has stated would be a huge victory for us.

Also, does anyone have the video?  It was never uploaded to the website and so I don't know where anything stands.

----------


## payday4you

Hey, How can I buy the dvd...Meet Ron Paul DVD ISO - PLZ seed?

Thanx!

----------


## raille

There is a torrent available via another thread.  I will also be adding it to www.ronpaulvideorevolution.com .  In addition, I have decided, if I can juggle things the right way to do a purchase of 10,000 front printed DVD's for resale and distribution.  This will give us the best bang for the buck, and as long as people can/will buy them (at *cost* which is .50 each) for distribution, I will be able to continue the process for as long as we need.

I will have the paypal account setup tonight and an order system put in place.  at .50 each, that is cheaper than we can burn/print them ourselves and is far more convenient and professional looking.  But it does depend on everyone helping to do this (I can't distribute 10K myself..  ).  I think it would be a good idea for every meetup group to have a pack of 100 to distribute at various functions.

This let's us get the DVD's out there in packs of 100 for only $50+shipping costs.  Someone also mentioned LightScribe as an option.  This is cheaper, but the LightScribe does have it's up points.

Spreading them in Iowa and New Hampshire right now obviously makes the most sense.  But just generally building a base for him in other states before he comes to campaign will be great as well so everyone can participate even if you don't have a way to distribute in Iowa.

Look for this tonight.  I will post again when I have made some progress on this.




> Hey, How can I buy the dvd...Meet Ron Paul DVD ISO - PLZ seed?
> 
> Thanx!

----------


## raille

Ok, here is the choice that I am faced with.  Do we burn Gig's DVD (with an added menu and footage), or do we burn RohanT's for this run of 10K DVDs.  

I don't mind taking a loss on this at all but I have to keep the loss to a minimum in order to continue to provide the service to everyone (I only have a limited amount of funding that I can apply to this since I will be using a corporate line of credit).

In order then to do this, I need to have an idea of whether there are enough people in Iowa wanting to participate to recoup most of the cost on burning the DVDs.  If not, it makes more sense to burn the more generic RohanT DVD.

I need as many people as possible to chime in on this.  I can only get these prices by buying in massive bulk, and it gives us professionally printed DVDs at bare minimum prices and very quick turn around (with no burning ourselves).  And unfortunately, I do not have the funds to seed the project with a run of both DVDs.

So if we let them go in packs of 10 ($5), 50 ($25), 100 ($50), are there enough Iowans (or surrounding areas) willing to pitch in by purchasing a pack, or should we focus nationally.

Remember, once again, this is at cost, I am not making any money off of this, and am willing to give groups/people that can't afford to purchase a pack, a free pack.

But I really need to get everyone's input on how to proceed.  Thank you in advance for your input.

Thanks.

----------


## brianswenk

Hi,  My name is Brian Swenk and I live in Asheville NC.  I've watched the new Ron Paul Iowa video several times in the past few days and would like to make a proposal.  If I can get a copy, it doesn't have to be a final production, maybe just a copied DVD (with August spelled correctly?), I can use my macbook pro to make several hundred copies to spread through NC.  I would actively get others to do the same and we could possibly get several thousand copies very quickly.  With the ability for newer computers to burn DVD's we could have exponential distribution in several weeks.  All it would take would be for one person to mail me the DVD copy and then I would be willing to mail to anyone else who can make copies.  This is grassroots at it's best!!
Thanks and I'll look forward to hearing back from you. 

Brian

----------


## LibertyEagle

The slide with "August" on it has to do with Iowa's straw poll.  Since you live in North Carolina, you'd probably rather the entire slide be removed, wouldn't you?

----------


## goldenequity

The .ISO torrent is perfect.

DVD Decrypter spits out copies in 5.5minutes each....that's pretty quick.

DVD's at  24 cents each. Nice.

----------

